# UFC 196: McGregor vs. Diaz: Main Event Discussion



## LizaG

*Welterweight Bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round, non-title bout*


*Conor McGregor vs. Nate Diaz*​


----------



## M.C

This is the only Conor fight that I've been unsure about. In the Mendes/Aldo fight for example, I was very confident Conor would KO them, in fact stated clearly that I thought he'd KO aldo in a round or two, it wouldn't be that difficult. Even against RDA I had Conor KO'ing him within the first round or two.

However... because of the reach and weight, this fight is a mystery to me. Conor should still be the faster guy in there, and he should still have the KO power. The problem is his lack of range against Nate, and the fact that if the fight does go to the ground, unlike Mendes/Aldo/anyone in the 145 division, he will have a very legit black belt on top of him who is heavy and lengthy. 

So, in this fight I'm just not sure. I'm a fan of both guys, I wouldn't mind seeing either of them win here, but in terms of how I see the fight going... I'm just not sure. If Conor can get inside (can he? I don't know) then I can see him tagging Nate and hurting him. If Diaz takes Conor down (can he? I don't know) I see it being a rough night for Conor. If they both just stand there and trade and neither of them can implement their game effectively, I still don't know what happens. A "lucky" punch by one of them? A boring decision? This is just one of those fights that confuse me.

That's what makes this fight a lot more interesting than the RDA fight for me, I just don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## Killz

This was the fight I wanted from the start.

Not sure how it goes down either. What does a 170lb Conor look like in terms of speed and power?

Im obviously pulling for Conor but I wouldnt be too dissapointed if Diaz won cos I like him too.

Great bit of matchmaking.


----------



## boatoar

Fully expect that Conor finds a way to be slicker on the feet to the tune of a 1st round ko.

That being said, Nate does have the length that could bother Conor and we'll see what happens if this fight ever hits the ground (I don't expect it to). 

Conor at 1:46 of rd 1.


----------



## DonRifle

boatoar said:


> Fully expect that Conor finds a way to be slicker on the feet to the tune of a 1st round ko.
> .


Nates bum front leg will get buckled, distance will get closed and he'll be Ko'd up against the cage where his reach advantage is nullified.


----------



## LizaG

Has this fight actually been announced as a 5-round fight?


----------



## oldfan

mcmidget is predicting a 1st round Ko. while that wouldn't surprise me at all, I think the idiot meant that Nate would get KO'd :laugh:

anybody want to bet a million credits on that?:thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> mcmidget is predicting a 1st round Ko. while that wouldn't surprise me at all, I think the idiot meant that Nate would get KO'd :laugh:
> 
> anybody want to bet a million credits on that?:thumb02:


25 million credits available for whatever bet you want!


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> 25 million credits available for whatever bet you want!


That's very generous old friend. :hug:

The bet I want is my 1 million against your 25 million that Mcidjit does not KO Nate in the first round.



edit: here's a treat for all you gobblers who want to be more like your hero. learn to play touch butt with your friends 

TOUCHBUTT


----------



## dsmjrv

I think Connor is too crafty with his hands, he will be able to get inside and land some bombs... and if he cant put diaz away early, i suspect he will chop him down with kicks and put him away in the later rounds...

but im still rooting for diaz, im hoping his boxing really frustrates connor.. that or i hope diaz can get him down and sub him..


----------



## Ape City

WAR ....both of these guys! I love watching both of these guys fight! I can feel the adrenaline pumping already. I hope Conor wins because I want to see more super fights but I won't be sad if Nate is the one to derail this train.


----------



## Andrus

i hope it goes at least 3 rounds, want to see more of conor in action


----------



## Gustafsson Fan

Well, McGregor certainly does not have the cardio that Diaz has. Explosive punching power does use more energy.

Diaz also has a major advantage in height, range and effective weight.

However, Diaz is not even close to being champion and never has. McGregor dominates some of the other greats out there.

Size wins if both are exceptional. Diaz is NOT exceptional.

Verdict: McGregor wins


----------



## Joabbuac

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Size wins if both are exceptional. Diaz is NOT exceptional.



In a striking match, Size wins if the other fighter cannot deal with being the shorter fighter.... It requires a totally different set of skills.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> That's very generous old friend. :hug:
> 
> The bet I want is my 1 million against your 25 million that Mcidjit does not KO Nate in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here's a treat for all you gobblers who want to be more like your hero. learn to play touch butt with your friends
> 
> TOUCHBUTT


1 million vs 1 million is the bet!


----------



## Joabbuac

Ill take a 1m vs 11m bet that McGregor stops him before the 3rd....


----------



## mikka23

I feel McGregor is likely to win, but the odds on the fight are a bit extreme. 5.6 on Diaz is too good to pass up.

Gotta think the McGregor hype is skewing the betting.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Don't be scared Irish homie!! #WARMuthafukkinDIAZ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Johnni G

lizag said:


> has this fight actually been announced as a 5-round fight?


lol ;d


----------



## M.C

mikka23 said:


> I feel McGregor is likely to win, but the odds on the fight are a bit extreme. 5.6 on Diaz is too good to pass up.
> 
> Gotta think the McGregor hype is skewing the betting.


I agree. This fight is more dangerous than the RDA fight in my opinion. Styles makes fights sometimes, and in this case, RDA was just a less skilled Aldo. Nate's range/striking style presents a tougher challenge, not to mention he's a very legit black belt in BJJ and if he does get this to the ground, unlikes RDA, I see Conor in big trouble.

This is a much more interesting fight than RDA in my opinion and a tougher fight.


----------



## Leed

Is it possible to stream the event somewhere through phone? (Except fight pass, or in other words, illegally)


----------



## hellholming

Conors kicks will make all the difference. Nate may have all the reach advantage he wants, but he can't defend the kicks worth shit. Kicks will set up punches, Nate will crumble.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Nate is a 4.5 to 1 dog somehow.

So really conor and his fans who all predict a 1st round finish have somsthing to back up. 

Helwani said Nate looks relaxed. As he should. He hardly has anything to lose and is getting paid. I like the spot Nate is in.

I fully expect Conor to do the dirty Bones kicks to the knee. He wont be able to get inside right away so he will try to injure his knee early like a scumbag.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer




----------



## Life B Ez

I fully expect Conor to lose tonight. He hasn't been his usual self during all the appearance. He looks far more tense and agitated. No jokes no laughing, far different than he was with Aldo or even RDA. He just seems way more intense than he has during the last run he's had.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Life B Ez said:


> I fully expect Conor to lose tonight. He hasn't been his usual self during all the appearance. He looks far more tense and agitated. No jokes no laughing, far different than he was with Aldo or even RDA. He just seems way more intense than he has during the last run he's had.


From the videos i've seen Conor has been smiling away, laughing and joking like usual. The only difference really is he's less relaxed face to face - but i put that down to knowing nate can be unpredictable and won't back down, and Conor wants his pay day.

Conor may struggle with the range and eat a ton of jabs, but ultimately he has the advantage in the stand up.

Would love nate to test conor on the ground.


----------



## slapshot

Id pick Nate with a full camp. 

Its usually Nate or Nick getting under their opponents skin but Conor has got into Nates head and I think Nate may just rush him and let the chips fall where they may. 

IDK Nate still has a good shot at pulling this off, hope he dose.:thumb02:


----------



## Trix

slapshot said:


> Conor has got into Nates head







Does it look like Conor's in his head?

:laugh:

I can't tell.



Life B Ez said:


> I fully expect Conor to lose tonight. He hasn't been his usual self during all the appearance. He looks far more tense and agitated. No jokes no laughing, far different than he was with Aldo or even RDA. He just seems way more intense than he has during the last run he's had.


I was thinking Conor seemed different.

After years of doing back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back media appearances maybe he got bored of them?

They used to be fun, now they're just an annoyance.


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> 1 million vs 1 million is the bet!


....but you said..



DonRifle said:


> 25 million credits available for whatever bet you want!


I Thought you were confident in your man's predictions. That's ok I'll only take 1m of your crdits. Thank you.

To be clear that's 1m that on a 1st round KO by your guy.

how about you throw in an extra million if Nate gets a 1st round finish.:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

Trix said:


> I was thinking Conor seemed different.
> 
> After years of doing back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back media appearances maybe he got bored of them?
> 
> They used to be fun, now they're just an annoyance.


That might be it, he's had almost no break for a few years now. Might just be sick of answering.






The Lone Wolf said:


> From the videos i've seen Conor has been smiling away, laughing and joking like usual. The only difference really is he's less relaxed face to face - but i put that down to knowing nate can be unpredictable and won't back down, and Conor wants his pay day.
> 
> Conor may struggle with the range and eat a ton of jabs, but ultimately he has the advantage in the stand up.
> 
> Would love nate to test conor on the ground.


You might be right, he knows the Diaz boys have actually had fights before and afterwards so he's more on guard but he just seems so done with everything. Just pissed off AF all the time. I'm wondering what he's been stacking to go up in weight, maybe he's just more gassed up then usual when he's cutting weight.

From what I've heard Conor isn't a walk through on the mat. He might not be a dominate wrestler but he wouldn't be the first guy with solid bjj to get his game shut down by a wrestler. That gullitone escape against Mendes was slick as all hell, those guys are killers with it and Conor didn't panic and did a pretty high percentage escape.


----------



## DonRifle

Yeah my 25 was available if you could match it. So its 1 mil then. Ill give you 5 mil if nate gets a first round finish!


----------



## jonnyg4508

Helwani just said on the pre-show back in Ireland they use to call Conor Mick Diaz and accused him of copying the Diaz style. 

209 MFers


----------



## hellholming

Johnny should lay off the weed / booze combo.


----------



## jonnyg4508

True story......conor was mick diaz in his youth


----------



## Joabbuac

Expected Nate Diaz to have better odds than just 6/1 by submission :/


----------



## dudeabides

Time to find out who prevails in the clash of "I don't give a ****" fighters.


----------



## Breadfan

My only concern is that if Diaz wins he won't do justice to shit talking as well as McGregor. 

I'm slightly rooting for Diaz though.


----------



## rallyman

man i hope this lives up to the hype


----------



## rallyman

man we have a fight now


----------



## dudeabides

Dammmmmmn, daddy Dana having a rough night.


----------



## rallyman

wow

heart beats cocky every time


----------



## Rygu

Nate ******* diaz


----------



## Sportsman 2.0




----------



## TheAuger

Dana's tears...


----------



## towwffc

Holy f****** s***


----------



## M.C

As I was saying, that reach is just too much. Conor is a small guy and you can see it in there. He had a lot of problem with that reach. 170 is just too much for the guy.


----------



## Life B Ez

Life B Ez said:


> I fully expect Conor to lose tonight. He hasn't been his usual self during all the appearance. He looks far more tense and agitated. No jokes no laughing, far different than he was with Aldo or even RDA. He just seems way more intense than he has during the last run he's had.


Called it.


----------



## Andrus

That was amazing


----------



## HorsepoweR

Yea boy! Conor got smashed, hehehehahahaha.


----------



## rallyman

TheAuger said:


> Dana's tears...


please show a view of dana!

he must be loving this


----------



## DonRifle

Son of a bitch!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmdM

209 MTF

there goes the cash cow


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

As a fan of both (yes jonny I am haha), this was an incredible fight.

Conor McGregor's striking was completely on show. Have you ever seen Nate outboxed like that? Some might say this win for Nate isn't much cause Conor is whatever weight, fk that. Conor proved how awesome he is at WW in this fight and was hurting Nate bad. What did Nate show? He showed that he's a fking Diaz brother. You can punch this dude all you want. He can bleed, he can wobble...who cares? Nate doesn't care about any of that. His one two combinations are still as incredible. He seems to rock everyone with those punches that seem like nothing and he did that shit.

I'm obviously a bit gutted that Conor lost, but can't complain in this fight. I saw more from Conor than I thought he had and I saw everything from Nate that makes me a fan in the first place. Leave the event smiling.


----------



## Woodenhead

Anything that makes Dana cry is a good outcome in my books.


----------



## Stun Gun

I knew McGregor would lose


----------



## GlassJaw

Now McGregor can fight Edgar!


----------



## Stun Gun

GlassJaw said:


> Now McGregor can fight Edgar!


And lose once more.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Now only imagine what Rafael would do to this fool... :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Someone up there said the reach is too much for Conor. BULLSHIT. Don't take this away from Nate. Conor had more reach inside the cage than Nate did man. His style, those uppercuts, Nate didn't have "advantages". Conor proved that him and Nate were equals, and Nate proved that he's tougher. So don't take it away from Nate with the weight. The weight wasn't an issue here AT ALL.

Also, I disagree with Conor. He said he hit too many arms. I felt like he landed every time he threw. He landed stunning shots constantly, like Diaz does. The problem was, Nate has the better chin (than just about everyone).

I'm still reeing from it. Loved the fight. Nothing better than a fight that makes both fighters look amazing, and we had TWO of them.


----------



## M.C

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As a fan of both (yes jonny I am haha), this was an incredible fight.
> 
> Conor McGregor's striking was completely on show. Have you ever seen Nate outboxed like that? Some might say this win for Nate isn't much cause Conor is whatever weight, fk that. Conor proved how awesome he is at WW in this fight and was hurting Nate bad. What did Nate show? He showed that he's a fking Diaz brother. You can punch this dude all you want. He can bleed, he can wobble...who cares? Nate doesn't care about any of that. His one two combinations are still as incredible. He seems to rock everyone with those punches that seem like nothing and he did that shit.
> 
> I'm obviously a bit gutted that Conor lost, but can't complain in this fight. I saw more from Conor than I thought he had and I saw everything from Nate that makes me a fan in the first place. Leave the event smiling.


It's a good win for Nate, but the reach and size is legitimate. Conor looked very small in there, Nate was much taller and had substantially longer reach. 

That's what I've been saying since the fight was announced, it's a very rough fight for Conor, far more than RDA would be. The reach is a very serious issue and it showed.


----------



## LizaG




----------



## towwffc

Diaz bros are straight g's. They come to scrap no matter what.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Poor Conor, he was over reachead... And what exactly he was doing to the guys at FW so far?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Now only imagine what Rafael would do to this fool... :laugh:


Leg kick him exclusively? Nothing about what RDA does translates to what Nate does. RDA would have probably lost in one round to the Conor from tonight, he doesn't have the chin that Nate does man.


----------



## oldfan

:laugh: normal size human=1
irelands greatest evar = 0

who you guys think is next for the great goober gsp or Jon jones ? :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko

EDIT: Double post.


----------



## Leed

Lol Conor took the loss better than I did. :laugh: Weird fight. Felt like Conor was outstriking him, but was fighting a little bit too cocky, probably thought Nate can't put him out and got caught. Good fight though.

Will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Liddellianenko

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA @DonRifle @ReptilianSlayer There's your multi division champ ladies and gents! Shitting his pants while choked out in 2 rounds by a mid level LW on 10 days notice.

He sure "law of attractioned" himself some green like he said ... or is that brown ... at the back of his shorts?

What a deluded dehydrated midget crushing goober, my bad THREE division champ haahahahahahaha. I'm off to find some amusing gifs, this forum is going to be like Christmas for the next few weeks.


----------



## Life B Ez

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Now only imagine what Rafael would do to this fool... :laugh:


You're kidding right? Rafael would have been sleeping like Aldo after the first overhand, he can't take punches like Diaz. But we'll have to wait and see because Rafael is a ******* moron.

Conor has to go back to featherweight and fight Frankie. Ask the guy some of you jerk off to, BJ Penn how moving up a weight class works out.


----------



## DonRifle

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As a fan of both (yes jonny I am haha), this was an incredible fight.
> 
> Conor McGregor's striking was completely on show. Have you ever seen Nate outboxed like that? Some might say this win for Nate isn't much cause Conor is whatever weight, fk that. Conor proved how awesome he is at WW in this fight and was hurting Nate bad. What did Nate show? He showed that he's a fking Diaz brother. You can punch this dude all you want. He can bleed, he can wobble...who cares? Nate doesn't care about any of that. His one two combinations are still as incredible. He seems to rock everyone with those punches that seem like nothing and he did that shit.
> 
> I'm obviously a bit gutted that Conor lost, but can't complain in this fight. I saw more from Conor than I thought he had and I saw everything from Nate that makes me a fan in the first place. Leave the event smiling.


I think Conor thought his power left hand would be too strong for Nate, and we saw at 170 his power wasn't enough. And taking a punch at that weight is also a different story. He got too cocky, and paid for it. 
He landed a bunch of outstanding punches on Nate but he also threw much too wild, more so then we've seen him, looping left hands, putting way too much behind them. Very poor strategy, too over confident. But it probably didn't matter, his chin at 170 is not there.
He was done by the time he went for the take down. Don't think we'll ever see him at 170 again, I'd say he'll campaign for a rematch with Nate at 155. Gona be a lot of fall out after this!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

M.C said:


> It's a good win for Nate, but the reach and size is legitimate. Conor looked very small in there, Nate was much taller and had substantially longer reach.
> 
> That's what I've been saying since the fight was announced, it's a very rough fight for Conor, far more than RDA would be. The reach is a very serious issue and it showed.


Come on mate. Aye, the reach was legitimate, between a skeleton at FW and a natural LW. They are the same weight. The reach was different because that's a talent Nate possesses. Conor beat Mendes and others by using the same talent. Nate had a longer reach but I was SHOCKED by Conor's ability to out reach him. 

Actually, I was shocked at the striking all fight. I felt Nate would struggle to land but control the front foot. Someone tell me, how the FK did Conor take the front food against Diaz? I would have conceded a Diaz submission win before a Conor front foot. Shocking.

Anyways, NOTHING can be taken from Diaz here. He overcame, he adjusted, he landed and he won. Nothing more needs to be said about it. Conor looked fantastic, maybe the best he ever has in all areas, and Nate Diaz still beat him.


----------



## Joabbuac

M.C said:


> It's a good win for Nate, but the reach and size is legitimate. Conor looked very small in there, Nate was much taller and had substantially longer reach.
> 
> That's what I've been saying since the fight was announced, it's a very rough fight for Conor, far more than RDA would be. The reach is a very serious issue and it showed.


Yeah.... Conor was falling short with a lot of those punches, Nate was sliding away from them nicely just as he did against Johnson. 

That EA sports cover curse huh? Releasing this month with two fighters who lost there last fight on the cover.


----------



## Pound&Mound

Conor is good, but he's not that good when not fighting midgets.


----------



## Rygu

Conor landed some great shots, shots that would have finished almost any 145 or even 155er. Nate is just a tough mother****er. He ate them, had the cardio and boxing to keep throwing and eventually started connecting. Nobody can handle the Diaz pace when they gas, and Conor is no different. Once it hit the ground it was even more over.


----------



## Breadfan

Diaz has words, his words are some of the best words.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA @DonRifle @ReptilianSlayer There's your multi division champ ladies and gents! Shitting his pants while choked out in 2 rounds by a mid level LW on 10 days notice.
> 
> What a dehydrated midget crushing goober, my bad THREE division champ haahahahahahaha. I'm off to find some amusing gifs, this forum is going to be like Christmas for the next few weeks.
> 
> He sure "law of attractioned" himself some green like he said ... or is that brown ... at the back of his shorts?


Nice to see you humble in such a victory, true colors shown. Ask yourself, does the man you hate so much act like that in victory against his opponents? And did I behave in such a way after McGregor beat your boys?

I'm glad Diaz won like that, there's no quit in either Diaz brother. Took McGregor's best, seemed to warm him up, fired back with Stockton slaps!

McGregor was right in the post fight interview that it came down to inefficiency, but Diaz' cardio is never ending - just keeps coming no matter what.

Great fight.


----------



## rallyman

Leed said:


> Lol Conor took the loss better than I did. :laugh: Weird fight. Felt like Conor was outstriking him, but was fighting a little bit too cocky, probably thought Nate can't put him out and got caught. Good fight though.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens next.


i have to agree with that
i kept thinking that if you keep your hands down he is going to clip you and Nate just needs one opportunity on the ground then bam.

i think if he showed more patience and respect to his opponent the outcome may have been different

glad Diaz got the win, always like the underdog coming through


----------



## No_Mercy

I have a very different take on this. Hubris took over. 

1.) Conor unlike other fighters did NOT cancel and went ahead.
2.) Not only did he continue to fight to put on a show he went up to 170lbs. He should have taken the fight at 155lbs which would have drained Diaz. The Diaz bros are always in shape. Conor putting on 25lbs slowed him down with all that extra weight. 
3.) Conor showed he was humble in victory and in defeat. No excuses.

That is the mark of a true soldier. Conor aimed for the stars and missed. He's still the FW champion and he still has a good chance at contending at LW. I have even more respect for him as I hate sore losers. He'll be back!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Life B Ez said:


> You're kidding right? Rafael would have been sleeping like Aldo after the first overhand, he can't take punches like Diaz. But we'll have to wait and see because Rafael is a ******* moron.
> 
> Conor has to go back to featherweight and fight Frankie. Ask the guy some of you jerk off to, BJ Penn how moving up a weight class works out.


Nate Diaz got demolished by Rafael and took this fight in ten days notice against Conor with a full camp.
Rafael would dump his ass on the mat and brutalize him to a much more humiliating finish. I only saw one moron this night.


----------



## Mikay

No weight excuses please. 

Both are 155 lbs fighters. Connor kills himself to make 145lbs and is way too big for the weight. Diaz is a skinny tall 155lber. 

No advantage there

Diaz had no training camp what so ever, came in and showed what a utter fraud Connor is on the feet rocking him and putting him to sleep on the ground.

Hype train over


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Life B Ez said:


> You're kidding right? Rafael would have been sleeping like Aldo after the first overhand, he can't take punches like Diaz. But we'll have to wait and see because Rafael is a ******* moron.
> 
> Conor has to go back to featherweight and fight Frankie. Ask the guy some of you jerk off to, BJ Penn how moving up a weight class works out.


Agreed, RDA is nothing like diaz and I doubt he gets the luxury of another gassed conor. Great fight, watche dat a bar with mates and had a lot of fun.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

DonRifle said:


> I think Conor thought his power left hand would be too strong for Nate, and we saw at 170 his power wasn't enough. And taking a punch at that weight is also a different story. He got too cocky, and paid for it.
> He landed a bunch of outstanding punches on Nate but he also threw much too wild, more so then we've seen him, looping left hands, putting way too much behind them. Very poor strategy, too over confident. But it probably didn't matter, his chin at 170 is not there.
> He was done by the time he went for the take down. Don't think we'll ever see him at 170 again, I'd say he'll campaign for a rematch with Nate at 155. Gona be a lot of fall out after this!


I did feel that Conor may have been slightly too confident in his power punches, so yeah maybe thats where Conor was critical of himself. 

But he didn't get countered by the power shots, and Nate was getting ripped opened BAD. I felt early that Conor was looking a bit like Anderson with the stupid big strikes but he landed a lot of them and never got countered so why fault it?

We can say Conor got "cocky" but did he? He kept his hands low, sure, and dodged most of Nate's strikes. His defence was great. But Nate Diaz (and Nick) are two of the most surprisingly massive hitters in the game of all time. Their slaps are stunning shots, not unlike Conor's to be fair. Conor took less shots and was less cocky against Nate than he was with Mendes, but Nate just hits that hard.

If Conor wants a 155 rematch, I'll lose a good bit of respect for him. He lost, fair and clean. His only move now is to defend the 145 title.


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Come on mate. Aye, the reach was legitimate, between a skeleton at FW and a natural LW. They are the same weight. The reach was different because that's a talent Nate possesses. Conor beat Mendes and others by using the same talent. Nate had a longer reach but I was SHOCKED by Conor's ability to out reach him.
> 
> Actually, I was shocked at the striking all fight. I felt Nate would struggle to land but control the front foot. Someone tell me, how the FK did Conor take the front food against Diaz? I would have conceded a Diaz submission win before a Conor front foot. Shocking.
> 
> Anyways, NOTHING can be taken from Diaz here. He overcame, he adjusted, he landed and he won. Nothing more needs to be said about it. Conor looked fantastic, maybe the best he ever has in all areas, and Nate Diaz still beat him.


Definitely not the best he has ever looked, fought overly confident, hardly as efficient as he usually is, throwing wildly at times. 
Even though he lost, it doesn't take away the fact that he is a talanted and smart fighter, I'm sure he will be able to learn and come back from this, people here were saying he's going to pull a Ronda after losing, but he obviously has a strong mentality win or lose.


----------



## DonRifle

No_Mercy said:


> I have a very different take on this. Hubris took over.
> 
> 1.) Conor unlike other fighters did NOT cancel and went ahead.
> 2.) Not only did he continue to fight to put on a show he went up to 170lbs. He should have taken the fight at 155lbs which would have drained Diaz. The Diaz bros are always in shape. Conor putting on 25lbs slowed him down with all that extra weight.
> 3.) Conor showed he was humble in victory and in defeat. No excuses.
> 
> That is the mark of a true soldier. Conor aimed for the stars and missed. He's still the FW champion and he still has a good chance at contending at LW. I have even more respect for him as I hate sore losers. He'll be back!


Yeah but the haters are drunk now on angst hate power :laugh: , they won't calm down for at least a week.


----------



## AmdM

Life B Ez said:


> Ask the guy some of you jerk off to, BJ Penn how moving up a weight class works out.


Works out by becoming the WW champ versus the greatest WW at the time?


----------



## Liddellianenko

DonRifle said:


> I think Conor thought his power left hand would be too strong for Nate, and we saw at 170 his power wasn't enough. And taking a punch at that weight is also a different story. He got too cocky, and paid for it.
> He landed a bunch of outstanding punches on Nate but he also threw much too wild, more so then we've seen him, looping left hands, putting way too much behind them. Very poor strategy, too over confident. But it probably didn't matter, his chin at 170 is not there.
> He was done by the time he went for the take down. Don't think we'll ever see him at 170 again, I'd say he'll campaign for a rematch with Nate at 155. Gona be a lot of fall out after this!


B.b..b..but but ... reach and size don't matter! 

This is invincible Conor McGoober remember! It's not like he's been beating midgets while dehydrated past all recognition! He's taking LW, WW, MW, LHW ... straight title shots, no warmups needed, first round KOs all!

This man cannot lose ... A HOMOSEXUAL HIPPIE MOVEMENT COACH .. GORILLAS .. SHITTY TATTOOS ... MENTAL WARFARE ... BELIEF!! The man has everything! How could he possibly lose? To the first gatekeeper who he actually doesn't dwarf? 

This must be a parallel universe, can someone put me back in the invincible goober universe, it was so much more amusing listening to these deluded teens natter on about their god. Not this one where this fool carries on to his eventual drunk fat indebted life like his buddy Ronda.


----------



## Mikay

Maybe Connor just isn't that good, first fight fighting someone his own size and got rekt. Some who came in on a weeks notice whilst taking swimming lessons. Embarrassing


----------



## HorsepoweR

What are the VBookie odds that Dana ODs tonight?


----------



## Mikay

Exposed


----------



## M.C

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Come on mate. Aye, the reach was legitimate, between a skeleton at FW and a natural LW. They are the same weight. The reach was different because that's a talent Nate possesses. Conor beat Mendes and others by using the same talent. Nate had a longer reach but I was SHOCKED by Conor's ability to out reach him.
> 
> Actually, I was shocked at the striking all fight. I felt Nate would struggle to land but control the front foot. Someone tell me, how the FK did Conor take the front food against Diaz? I would have conceded a Diaz submission win before a Conor front foot. Shocking.
> 
> Anyways, NOTHING can be taken from Diaz here. He overcame, he adjusted, he landed and he won. Nothing more needs to be said about it. Conor looked fantastic, maybe the best he ever has in all areas, and Nate Diaz still beat him.


Yes, as you say, the reach is legitimate, as is the massive height advantage. Conor is a champion at 145 and fought at 170 against a guy who is a lot taller with a lot more reach. As you said, you were shocked at conor's ability to reach him, that's because of the size disadvantage. 

Don't act as if the fact that Conor is a 145 guy fighting a guy much taller and lengthier in a more natural weight wasn't a factor, it absolutely was, and it's why I and many others were unsure about what was going to happen in this fight (unlike RDA, in where the same people had a clean Conor KO). I had Conor KO'ing RDA clean and posted as such many times, yet I've always said that in this fight, it was super risky and I had no idea if Conor could win.



Joabbuac said:


> Yeah.... Conor was falling short with a lot of those punches, Nate was sliding away from them nicely just as he did against Johnson.
> 
> That EA sports cover curse huh? Releasing this month with two fighters who lost there last fight on the cover.


Indeed. He had to reach a lot to try to hit him, often times rushing in quickly. It was a risky fight and didn't work out for him.

Really fun fight, though.


----------



## Joabbuac

Liddellianenko said:


> B.b..b..but but ... reach and size don't matter!
> 
> This is invincible Conor McGoober remember! It's not like he's been beating midgets while dehydrated past all recognition!
> 
> This man cannot lose ... A HOMOSEXUAL HIPPIE MOVEMENT COACH .. GORILLAS .. SHITTY TATTOOS ... MENTAL WARFARE ... BELIEF!! The man has everything! How could he possibly lose? To the first gatekeeper who he actually doesn't dwarf?
> 
> This must be a parallel universe, can someone put me back in the invincible goober universe, it was so much more amusing listening to these deluded teens natter on about their god.


If i remember rightly... you were bowing down to his greatness after he beat Aldo. What was it? His cum taste bad?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Leed said:


> Definitely not the best he has ever looked, fought overly confident, hardly as efficient as he usually is, throwing wildly at times.
> Even though he lost, it doesn't take away the fact that he is a talanted and smart fighter, I'm sure he will be able to learn and come back from this, people here were saying he's going to pull a Ronda after losing, but he obviously has a strong mentality win or lose.


I disagree. I felt Conor looked fantastic and was landing on Nate Diaz like no other boxer has ever. I feel like Conor had better routes to victory, like kicking the body, but he has never looked better as a boxer than outboxing a guy at the calibre of Nate Diaz. That alone is a special feat.

He will be able to learn and come back, but this is Nate's full win. He took a prime Conor, took Conor's full force shots, got hurt and ripped opened...and didn't care. Nate never cares. He landed what he always lands and Conor doesn't have the chin for it.

You can say "Does Conor have a worse chin than Michael Johnson?" but Conor was throwing a lot. He had the front foot and was doing well. He didn't just get "caught". Diaz caught him, Conor tried to recover, kind of recovered, got caught again, went for a takedown and got submitted. 

Boxing wise, this was probably the best McGregor has looked against a proper opponent....and Nate Diaz was too good.


----------



## Life B Ez

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Nate Diaz got demolished by Rafael and took this fight in ten days notice against Conor with a full camp.
> Rafael would dump his ass on the mat and brutalize him to a much more humiliating finish. I only saw one moron this night.


MMA math fail bro. You're a better poster than that. Also I think making it to the cage and actually fight ranks you above the guy who broke his foot less than two weeks before the biggest fight/payday of his entire life.




AmdM said:


> Works out by becoming the WW champ versus the greatest WW at the time?


Penn didn't move up the first time, there wasn't a LW division. I was referencing when he flight GSP looked god awful(probably worse than Conor did) and then went on destructive run, that's probably the best there's been at LW.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Joabbuac said:


> If i remember rightly... you were bowing down to his greatness after he beat Aldo. What was it? His cum taste bad?


I wouldn't know, ask Don, you guys have been sharing that crap for years :laugh:.

I was just in shock from losing a bet ... something so rare that it makes me question ... but now I see the light, a huge cheating dehydrated guy beat a smaller declining champ. All is right in the universe again.

You guys carry on your slurp fest though, I imagine it'll be easier now that his sperm count is down after that humiliation.


----------



## DonRifle

No class Liddell!


----------



## Shoegazer

Fantastic fight. Both warriors. 

Conor's left is so damn fast and powerful, I though Diaz was going to get flash KOd there for much of the 1st. But then the conditioning came in, and when I saw Conor stagger a bit, I knew it was over. Conor really underestimated Nate in all facets of the game. 

I'll always be a Diaz fan, and I gained much more respect for Conor's skill, power, and his surprisingly classy demeanor in defeat in this one. 

Though Holm didn't tap...just sayin.


----------



## Jumanji

The skinny fat guy beat his ass. 209


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> B.b..b..but but ... reach and size don't matter!
> 
> This is invincible Conor McGoober remember! It's not like he's been beating midgets while dehydrated past all recognition! He's taking LW, WW, MW, LHW ... straight title shots, no warmups needed, first round KOs all!
> 
> This man cannot lose ... A HOMOSEXUAL HIPPIE MOVEMENT COACH .. GORILLAS .. SHITTY TATTOOS ... MENTAL WARFARE ... BELIEF!! The man has everything! How could he possibly lose? To the first gatekeeper who he actually doesn't dwarf?
> 
> This must be a parallel universe, can someone put me back in the invincible goober universe, it was so much more amusing listening to these deluded teens natter on about their god. Not this one where this fool carries on to his eventual drunk fat indebted life like his buddy Ronda.


Your responses in this thread are just sad, bro. Again, for someone you hate so much because of his trash talking, immature antics, you sure like to act out the same behavior on this very forum.

Where is your respect? I don't recall McGregor fans acting this way and taunting Aldo and laughing hysterically at others. I certainly didn't mention you in three seperate posts bragging that he beat Mendes and Aldo.

Grow up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

M.C said:


> Yes, as you say, the reach is legitimate, as is the massive height advantage. Conor is a champion at 145 and fought at 170 against a guy who is a lot taller with a lot more reach. As you said, you were shocked at conor's ability to reach him, that's because of the size disadvantage.
> 
> Don't act as if the fact that Conor is a 145 guy fighting a guy much taller and lengthier in a more natural weight wasn't a factor, it absolutely was, and it's why I and many others were unsure about what was going to happen in this fight (unlike RDA, in where the same people had a clean Conor KO).


But does Nate's height and reach change because of the weight? He's a lightweight fighter too. It was an incredibly commendable jump for McGregor but he was fighting a 155 fighter, where he feels most comfortable. 

I was shocked at Conor's ability cause I thought Nate has bigger reach and was such a great boxer. No one lands on Diaz like that. I felt Conor would utilize a kicking game and wouldnt have a great shot in boxing. But he did, he did great. But he was in a war of punches with a guy who was tougher than him. Unfortunately that caught him out.


----------



## No_Mercy

*There's a few choice words on the posts here that should be edited. * Conor could have cancelled this fight and waited for RDA. That should be taken into consideration. Same situation Bones was in and look what happened. Entire card got cancelled. 

Conor has my respects. He came to fight and died in battle. I'd like to see a rematch at LW down the road. He fought his entire career at 145/155. Moving up two weight classes was a tad too much.


----------



## Mikay

Was he really moving up two weight classes or were both legit 155lbers just not cutting weight due to the fact one guy only had a weeks or so notice?

There was no going up in weight or weight advantage.


----------



## Joabbuac

Liddellianenko said:


> I wouldn't know, ask Don, you guys have been sharing that crap for years :laugh:.
> 
> I was just in shock from losing a bet ... something so rare that it makes me question ... but now I see the light, a huge cheating dehydrated guy beat a declining champ. All is right in the universe again.
> 
> You guys carry on your slurp fest though, I imagine it'll be easier now that his sperm count is down after that humiliation.


You are embarrassing yourself... In shock? :laugh: Poor you. 

Don't be lumping me in with McGregor diehards though... i said this could be a nightmare fight, even said in the past i want McGregor to lose because i live for big moments in MMA, this was one of them moments, times i remember just how much i love this sport. Even better, two of them happened in one night.


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> No class Liddell!


pay up Mr. class.

Poor goober if he fights frankie next he'll be on a 2 fight skid when he rematches aldo on some fightpass prelim.

he should consider TJ or faber next. Build some confidence.


----------



## HorsepoweR

I wonder if Conor will be signing up for Nate's BJJ kids class tomorrow morning?


----------



## evilappendix

The night of the rear naked chokes! Conor should have loaded up on the leg kicks to zap Nate's power. Terrific fight from both guys, huge win for Diaz. Does this mean he gets a shot at Lawler now?


----------



## towwffc

It's weird because Conor's striking just looked so much faster, more powerful and just plain better than Nates. But it doesn't matter the Diaz Bros will wear you out than eat you alive.

I'm torn by this loss for Mcgregor. On one hand i'm disappointed that the Mystic Mac undefeated streak is over. On the other hand I'm glad he was finally put in his place and shown he's not as special as he thinks he is. He'll surely continue to be entertaining but his trash talk just won't mean as much now. We've already seen him beat.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Life B Ez said:


> MMA math fail bro. You're a better poster than that. Also I think making it to the cage and actually fight ranks you above the guy who broke his foot less than two weeks before the biggest fight/payday of his entire life.


Only you can use mmath, apparently, right? What makes you believe Rafael would do what Aldo did? McGregor has ZERO grappling and he would be GNP'd to death and submitted.

The only thing real now is this...


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I disagree. I felt Conor looked fantastic and was landing on Nate Diaz like no other boxer has ever. I feel like Conor had better routes to victory, like kicking the body, but he has never looked better as a boxer than outboxing a guy at the calibre of Nate Diaz. That alone is a special feat.
> 
> He will be able to learn and come back, but this is Nate's full win. He took a prime Conor, took Conor's full force shots, got hurt and ripped opened...and didn't care. Nate never cares. He landed what he always lands and Conor doesn't have the chin for it.
> 
> You can say "Does Conor have a worse chin than Michael Johnson?" but Conor was throwing a lot. He had the front foot and was doing well. He didn't just get "caught". Diaz caught him, Conor tried to recover, kind of recovered, got caught again, went for a takedown and got submitted.
> 
> Boxing wise, this was probably the best McGregor has looked against a proper opponent....and Nate Diaz was too good.


This is MMA not boxing though, and I think Conor should've implemented a different game plan for Nate. Who knows if Conor could actually finish Nate, but I can see Conor fighting smart, picking his shots a bit more, using more kicks, especially leg kicks and taking a decision. Who knows, maybe if he fought patiently and picked his shots not go for the KO, he could just find it like he usually does. Conor never wins by pure punching power and going for the kill, he finishes because he picks his shots and is very accurate and efficient.


----------



## EVERLOST

I find it funny people are saying the hype train is over.......He lost in two weight classes above where he fights and STILL has the title....plus he learned an important lesson tonight to work on his ground game.


----------



## HorsepoweR

EVERLOST said:


> I find it funny people are saying the hype train is over.......He lost in two weight classes above where he fights and STILL has the title....plus he learned an important lesson tonight to work on his ground game.


Meh, they're both 155ers. Weight didn't matter.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Haven't seen the fight yet, but I've got nothing but respect for Conor for taking this fight. He knew he was risking his brand and when Nate is on he's a tough out for anyone.

The question now is if they still give him RDA or if he actually defends his belt on schedule.


----------



## Mikay

HorsepoweR said:


> Meh, they're both 155ers. Weight didn't matter.


Agreed, and Nate is s skinny 155lber at that on a weeks notice


----------



## systemdnb

M.C said:


> As I was saying, that reach is just too much. Conor is a small guy and you can see it in there. He had a lot of problem with that reach. 170 is just too much for the guy.


Was the reach advantage 2 inches? It's the superior ground game that proved the doubters...


----------



## Leed

He gets rocked pretty bad and submitted and suddenly he has zero ground game? Im not saying he is a wizard on the ground, but this was hardly an indication of his weak ground game.


----------



## Liddellianenko

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Your responses in this thread are just sad, bro. Again, for someone you hate so much because of his trash talking, immature antics, you sure like to act out the same behavior on this very forum.
> 
> Where is your respect? I don't recall McGregor fans acting this way and taunting Aldo and laughing hysterically at others. I certainly didn't mention you in three seperate posts bragging that he beat Mendes and Aldo.
> 
> Grow up.


The heck are you talking about Don was so full of it after every McGoober win he practically gagged on his d.

Conor has NO CLASS. ZERO. Neither do any of his fans EXCEPT you. 

What he said about raping and killing in favelas, RDA's wife and kids etc., that was classy eh? But a little bellylaugh on a forum is soooooo hurtful, stoooop it please!

The only thing "sad" about all this is that an otherwise levelheaded guy like you fell for this obnoxious greedy arse and his vomit worthy act + new age bullshit simply because he has a "Mc" in his last name like you and is from close to you. Because that's the only reason you are so blind for a guy who is an antithesis of everything you claim to stand for. He deserves this far worse than Ronda and so do his little cult.

So tell me o great philosopher ... what happened to the infallible law of attraction? Took a little day off? This guy could never lose to any human being alive right, let alone be humiliated by a gatekeeper? The power of the belief in his ugly head couldn't possibly let this happen right?

You could answer that, or you could passive aggressively keep liking every classy little "comeback" post by the bawling goober fans amidst their sobs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Leed said:


> This is MMA not boxing though, and I think Conor should've implemented a different game plan for Nate. Who knows if Conor could actually finish Nate, but I can see Conor fighting smart, picking his shots a bit more, using more kicks, especially leg kicks and taking a decision. Who knows, maybe if he fought patiently and picked his shots not go for the KO, he could just find it like he usually does. Conor never wins by pure punching power and going for the kill, he finishes because he picks his shots and is very accurate and efficient.


After round 1 though, can you really say Conor made a single mistake? No one outboxes Nate like that and Conor was beating Nate was his own game easily. You wouldn't call Jones stupid for standing toe to toe with Teixeira would you? Conor was doing great, but when Nate landed clean it was just too much for him.

Conor isn't a decision fighter right now. If he wants to do MMA for life, maybe he will eventually be. GSP was, even a die hard live Diego Sanchez was tonight. But as for now, Conor wants to stop opponents and that's his focus so working the jab, landing his leg kicks and basically playing RDA Vs Nate wasn't his focus.

Does Conor have the physical attributes to beat Nate? Sure. Does he have the toughness and strength to hurt Nate? We saw tonight that he doesnt.


----------



## Mikay

2" reach... Hasn't Connor had that and larger reach advantage over the midgets at 45 he's been boiling down to fight?


----------



## M.C

systemdnb said:


> Was the reach advantage 2 inches? It's the superior ground game that proved the doubters...


Conor was hurt standing before the fight went to the ground, he wasn't all there. It was Nate's ability to catch him on the tip of his punches that was the factor, not the ground game. It was the reach and size that decided this fight, and Nate having solid skill in utilizing his reach played the biggest factor.

Such a risky fight and it didn't pay off for him. Now, what I assume is he'll go for the 145 belt to clear his head/get a victory, and then go for the 155 belt again.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Thing is, Conor was landing left hands in that 1st that would of shut the lights out of many - and has, but you can't do that to a Diaz brother.

Out of all the scraps they've been in and all the shots they've taken, I'm amazed their chin is still rock solid. They are somthing else when it comes to absorbing punishment and actually using it to their advantage.

I think Liddell forgets that I'm also a Diaz fan and, if he read my prediction on BE, he'd see I wanted Nate to put on a great performance.


----------



## Ape City

systemdnb said:


> Was the reach advantage 2 inches? It's the superior ground game that proved the doubters...


Ground game was the nail in the coffin but Conor was done while he was still on his feet. Nate rocked him and Conor buckled. After that Conor was a deer caught in headlights and was eating huge shot after huge shot. The fact that Conor shot for a take down was a last ditch effort to survive. The fight was over before ground game even came into play.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Conor is in no way a natural FW. He was fully camped, in shape to fight for the LW title and accepted the challenge to fight an out of shape, untrained LW.

We shall not confuse his will to keep on fighting to his performance. No one is devaluing his will to keep on the card, although he called out an out of shape Nate Diaz, instead of accepting Pettis or even calling out Khabib or Alvarez. His choice backfired badly...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

systemdnb said:


> Was the reach advantage 2 inches? It's the superior ground game that proved the doubters...


I both liked this and disagree haha. Conor has a solid ground game...he was just out of it. Nate hurt him on the feet with solid boxing. Who cares what the reach difference was? Conor wanted to fight for the LW title...Nate is a LW.


----------



## Life B Ez

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Only you can use mmath, apparently, right? What makes you believe Rafael would do what Aldo did? McGregor has ZERO grappling and he would be GNP'd to death and submitted.


Where did I use MMA math? I said RDA wouldn't have been able to take the shots Conor landed on Diaz. That's not mma math. RDA would have folded to those overhands, he's been knocked dead by Jeremy Stephens and while it was years ago, you can't train a chin.

Also its hardly a hype train derailed when a guy loses two weight classes above his actual weight class.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Thing is, Conor was landing left hands in that 1st that would of shut the lights out of many - and has, but you can't do that to a Diaz brother.
> 
> Out of all the scraps they've been in and all the shots they've taken, I'm amazed their chin is still rock solid. They are somthing else when it comes to absorbing punishment and actually using it to their advantage.
> 
> I think Liddell forgets that I'm also a Diaz fan and, if he read my prediction on BE, he'd see I wanted Nate to put on a great performance.


Lmao you're clueless. Don't you realize that wanting or predicting McGregor to win means you HATE the Diaz bros?


----------



## systemdnb

Leed said:


> He gets rocked pretty bad and submitted and suddenly he has zero ground game? Im not saying he is a wizard on the ground, but this was hardly an indication of his weak ground game.


I said superior... Nate is a wizard on the ground. Conor is not even close to the same level. I mean really please tell me otherwise...


----------



## LizaG

Some members here need to step back a bit and just chill before they post.

But yeah, crazy sport huh? Good for Nate.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> After round 1 though, can you really say Conor made a single mistake? No one outboxes Nate like that and Conor was beating Nate was his own game easily. You wouldn't call Jones stupid for standing toe to toe with Teixeira would you? Conor was doing great, but when Nate landed clean it was just too much for him.
> 
> Conor isn't a decision fighter right now. If he wants to do MMA for life, maybe he will eventually be. GSP was, even a die hard live Diego Sanchez was tonight. But as for now, Conor wants to stop opponents and that's his focus so working the jab, landing his leg kicks and basically playing RDA Vs Nate wasn't his focus.
> 
> Does Conor have the physical attributes to beat Nate? Sure. Does he have the toughness and strength to hurt Nate? We saw tonight that he doesnt.


I dunno.... Nate always starts slow, Conor always starts fast, should be expected that Conor does well early. Before he hurt Conor, there was a moment at about 3:13 where Nate suddenly snaps into gear, started working conor over a little, to me... a diaz fight starts here, and from here.... Diaz had an answer for anything Conor did, and the stamina to do it for longer.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I never got when people discuss the Conor McGregor hype train. He's a current UFC champion. The train is at the station. It's there. Destination reached. That's where all hype trains stop.


----------



## M.C

Man, I love this sport!

Fights like this get me so excited. Now will Nate get some serious opportunities? He will be able to negotiate for a better contract that's for sure.

Here's what I want:

1. Conor to go back to 145 and beat Frankie
2. Diaz to get paid well and BE ACTIVE, I hope the guy fights a lot more... although I doubt it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This is too good.


----------



## Iuanes

Watching the fight again. Connor clearly outstruck Nate, but Nate was always at the end of Connor's punches and rolled with the impact. Connor kept going after Nate but was discouraged and fatigued after he couldn't put Nate away. The shots Nate hit connor with were flush and that was the end.

Connor should have kicked more I think, and have been less willing to trade. I don't think he though Nate would stick around long enough. 

Great fight.


----------



## Cabeci

Forum Logic: 
McGregor and Dos Anjos have the same height.
McGregor has a longer reach.
Dos Anjos brutalized Nate in every possible way
McGregor got convincingly beat by Nate

Considering the above, the only logical conclusion is that McGregor would drop Dos Anjos in the first round.
raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> The heck are you talking about Don was so full of it after every McGoober win he practically gagged on his d.
> 
> Conor has NO CLASS. ZERO. Neither do any of his fans EXCEPT you.
> 
> What he said about raping and killing in favelas, RDA's wife and kids etc., that was classy eh? But a little bellylaugh on a forum is soooooo hurtful, stoooop it please!
> 
> The only thing "sad" about all this is that an otherwise levelheaded guy like you fell for this obnoxious greedy arse and his vomit worthy act + new age bullshit simply because he has a "Mc" in his last name like you and is from close to you. Because that's the only reason you are so blind for a guy who is an antithesis of everything you claim to stand for. He deserves this far worse than Ronda and so do his little cult.
> 
> So tell me o great philosopher ... what happened to the infallible law of attraction? Took a little day off? This guy could never lose to any human being alive right, let alone be humiliated by a gatekeeper? The power of the belief in his ugly head couldn't possibly let this happen right?
> 
> You could answer that, or you could passive aggressively keep liking every classy little "comeback" post by the bawling goober fans amidst their sobs.


You should really re-read over your posts and take a good look at them before posting. This is just embarrassing. I don't think I've ever seen someone stoop to such levels of hatred following some one else's loss.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Iuanes said:


> Watching the fight again. Connor clearly outstruck Nate, but Nate was always at the end of Connor's punches and rolled with the impact. Connor kept going after Nate but was discouraged and fatigued after he couldn't put Nate away. The shots Nate hit connor with were flush and that was the end.
> 
> Connor should have kicked more I think, and have been less willing to trade. I don't think he though Nate would stick around long enough.
> 
> Great fight.


Truth. I expected more body kicks from Conor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Life B Ez said:


> Where did I use MMA math? I said RDA wouldn't have been able to take the shots Conor landed on Diaz. That's not mma math. RDA would have folded to those overhands, he's been knocked dead by Jeremy Stephens and while it was years ago, you can't train a chin.
> 
> Also its hardly a hype train derailed when a guy loses two weight classes above his actual weight class.


LOL, Conor is a natural FW, then, right? 

And you mention Aldo loss to say RDA would lose same way or saying he took shots from Stephens? And this is not bad mmath? 

I prefer my mmath. RDA fought Nate Diaz, whose hands took Conor down to a submission, but not him. He also fought Pettis and Cerrone, but only Conor would be able to connect and finish him just like he finished Aldo, right?

De-rai-led...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> I dunno.... Nate always starts slow, Conor always starts fast, should be expected that Conor does well early. Before he hurt Conor, there was a moment at about 3:13 where Nate suddenly snaps into gear, started working conor over a little, to me... a diaz fight starts here, and from here.... Diaz had an answer for anything Conor did, and the stamina to do it for longer.


THAT well early though? I didnt expect Conor to land hands on Diaz like that. Obviously in hindsight it might not have been his best strategy but in the moment I was shocked that Conor could outbox Nate.

Even from 3:13 on...Conor was still dominating. Diaz can just out last him. If Diaz landed a fraction of what Conor did in the first, he wins with his eyes closed. Nate can just take more than what most else can, and Conor has an averageish chin evidently.


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> After round 1 though, can you really say Conor made a single mistake? No one outboxes Nate like that and Conor was beating Nate was his own game easily. You wouldn't call Jones stupid for standing toe to toe with Teixeira would you? Conor was doing great, but when Nate landed clean it was just too much for him.
> 
> Conor isn't a decision fighter right now. If he wants to do MMA for life, maybe he will eventually be. GSP was, even a die hard live Diego Sanchez was tonight. But as for now, Conor wants to stop opponents and that's his focus so working the jab, landing his leg kicks and basically playing RDA Vs Nate wasn't his focus.
> 
> Does Conor have the physical attributes to beat Nate? Sure. Does he have the toughness and strength to hurt Nate? We saw tonight that he doesnt.


Well he still got hit in the first and even though he won the round and was out striking Nate, I still thought, man, I hope he doesn't continue being this overconfident cause who knows what might happen. I'll tell you what, I was actually more worried that he could pull a Weidman and get caught in a sub, rather than rocked, but point still stands, he had to fight more patiently and pick his shots more. It doesn't even mean he had to jab, leg kick and wait for the rounds to end, but if he had implemented more kicks in his game plan, it could weaken the strikes of Nate, he could've hurt the body more, when you do multiple things and when there are more thing's your opponent expects, the KO will also come easier, rather than throwing a huge left all the time.

I think the biggest issue here is that Conor got too confident and underestimated Nate. He didn't do what he usually says he does, he looked passed Nate not through Nate and that is why he lost. Considering Conor's mentality though, I see him learning from this and coming back stronger and smarter, probably beats Nate in a rematch IMO


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I thought Conor was more than prepared for Nate's reach...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Leed said:


> Well he still got hit in the first and even though he won the round and was out striking Nate, I still thought, man, I hope he doesn't continue being this overconfident cause who knows what might happen. I'll tell you what, I was actually more worried that he could pull a Weidman and get caught in a sub, rather than rocked, but point still stands, he had to fight more patiently and pick his shots more. It doesn't even mean he had to jab, leg kick and wait for the rounds to end, but if he had implemented more kicks in his game plan, it could weaken the strikes of Nate, he could've hurt the body more, when you do multiple things and when there are more thing's your opponent expects, the KO will also come easier, rather than throwing a huge left all the time.
> 
> I think the biggest issue here is that Conor got too confident and underestimated Nate. He didn't do what he usually says he does, he looked passed Nate not through Nate and that is why he lost. Considering Conor's mentality though, I see him learning from this and coming back stronger and smarter, probably beats Nate in a rematch IMO


Well McGregor always has his hands low. It's always a scary proposition when he fights. I do agree with you about his style and I predicted a style more similar to what you predict, but you can't say he had an off night or anything. This is a gameplan they thought would work. If the straight left didnt hit Aldo, who knows what would have happened. So you cant take it from Diaz as if McGregor flaws were a problem. Conor looked, sharp, accurate, fast and powerful...but that wasn't enough for Nate Diaz.


----------



## systemdnb

I just find it crazy... Wait no I don't that some of the users here will say anything to defend Conor getting subbed like that. Was he hurt? Yea. Would he lose to Nate in a grappling match too? Without a doubt. He lost to a better all around fighter. That's it. Many people on here called by sub easily. I'm not a Conor hater by any means at all but was 100% sure this was how the fight would go. Better boxing. Better Jitz. Period.


----------



## oldfan

Buck up boys your hero will be back cutting weight like nobody ever and fighting off those midgets.

Or does anybody think he has the fortitude to stick around and be an average LW?


----------



## Joabbuac

Kinda surprised he lunged in for that takedown so early... showed a lack of fundamentals that he could not keep his hands up and ride out the storm.


----------



## HexRei

systemdnb said:


> I just find it crazy... Wait no I don't that some of the users here will say anything to defend Conor getting subbed like that. Was he hurt? Yea. Would he lose to Nate in a grappling match too? Without a doubt. He lost to a better all around fighter. That's it. Many people on here called by sub easily. I'm not a Conor hater by any means at all but was 100% sure this was how the fight would go. Better boxing. Better Jitz. Period.


I sat here and told my buddy's money not to put diaz while i put everything i had on him. I had a feeling as soon as nate was like "whatever" and conor started sputtering


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well McGregor always has his hands low. It's always a scary proposition when he fights. I do agree with you about his style and I predicted a style more similar to what you predict, but you can't say he had an off night or anything. This is a gameplan they thought would work. If the straight left didnt hit Aldo, who knows what would have happened. So you cant take it from Diaz as if McGregor flaws were a problem. Conor looked, sharp, accurate, fast and powerful...but that wasn't enough for Nate Diaz.


Again, I didn't say he looked bad.. he outstruck Nate, who's an amazing boxer in the first, so obviously he didn't do bad, I'm just saying he could've done better and should've fought smarter as the fight went on.

P.s. hilarious how McGregor is a nobody now, I forgot that beating Aldo, who people here were praising as the p4p king and a guy McGregor had no chance against, don't mean anything anymore. Why didn't you guys mention earlier Aldo is a bum? :laugh:


----------



## TheAuger

Joabbuac said:


> Kinda surprised he lunged in for that takedown so early... showed a lack of fundamentals that he could not keep his hands up and ride out the storm.


It was desperation. He was hurt & getting lit up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Kinda surprised he lunged in for that takedown so early... showed a lack of fundamentals that he could not keep his hands up and ride out the storm.



Really? We diss guys at a high level like this all the time....but how many guys with solid fundamentals shoot n for a TD when rocked?


----------



## Iuanes

Leed said:


> I think the biggest issue here is that Conor got too confident and underestimated Nate. He didn't do what he usually says he does, he looked passed Nate not through Nate and that is why he lost. Considering Conor's mentality though, I see him learning from this and coming back stronger and smarter, probably beats Nate in a rematch IMO


I think he only considered Nate at a tactical level, not a strategic one. For example, "the lead uppercut is there", but just because you can land that shot, it doesn't mean you can win the fight.

Nate's a great fighter, but anyone who bothers to gameplan him can beat him(Benson, RDA, Thompson) because he has holes he doesn't adjust to. Connor didn't need to exploit these holes to get the better of Nate.... for awhile, but it didn't take him to victory.

It also makes the impact of this fight on RDA vs McGregor irrelevant. RDA gameplanned Nate and won handily, McGregor just tried to fight Nate.


----------



## evilappendix

oldfan said:


> Buck up boys your hero will be back cutting weight like nobody ever and fighting off those midgets.
> 
> Or does anybody think he has the fortitude to stick around and be an average LW?


I think there are many interesting fights for Conor in both weight classes. With the IV ban in place however, I don't know if McGregor can get down to 145 anymore. 

What I want to know is which belt Does Nate get to fight for now? 155? 170? Both? It would be an unprecedented achievement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Leed said:


> Again, I didn't say he looked bad.. he outstruck Nate, who's an amazing boxer in the first, so obviously he didn't do bad, I'm just saying he could've done better and should've fought smarter as the fight went on.
> 
> P.s. hilarious how McGregor is a nobody now, I forgot that beating Aldo, who people here were praising as the p4p king and a guy McGregor had no chance against, don't mean anything anymore. Why didn't you guys mention earlier Aldo is a bum? :laugh:


He maybe had some routes to victory that he didnt use, but so did most of the guys on the card and we're not debating those.

I assume you dont mean me saying McGregor is nobody (since Im apparently a McGregor dick rider).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Iuanes said:


> I think he only considered Nate at a tactical level, not a strategic one. For example, "the lead uppercut is there", but just because you can land that shot, it doesn't mean you can win the fight.
> 
> Nate's a great fighter, but anyone who bothers to gameplan him can beat him(Benson, RDA, Thompson) because he has holes he doesn't adjust to. Connor didn't need to exploit these holes to get the better of Nate.... for awhile, but it didn't take him to victory.
> 
> It also makes the impact of this fight on RDA vs McGregor irrelevant. RDA gameplanned Nate and won handily, McGregor just tried to fight Nate.


To be fair, I'd have been disappointed in Conor if he did the RDA style. I dont disrespect RDA but Nate doesnt defend leg kicks, cool, you can win... but arent you a KO artist?


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Really? We diss guys at a high level like this all the time....but how many guys with solid fundamentals shoot n for a TD when rocked?


Hmmm... Not many MMA fighters with truly solid defensive fundamentals. If fighters with good fundamentals do this, thens its terrible judgment, McGregor relies on his footwork, but he hasn't shown much ability to block punches. 

I feel he would've had a better chance of surviving if he stayed up, bad fundamentals or not, just chin down hands up type simplicity might have saved him. 

Not that trading shots was ever a good idea. McGregor's lack of any kind of plan outside of landing uppercuts surprised me also, most people know to beat standing Diaz you work kicks and move laterally.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

It would just be a normal loss if only Conor McGregor wasn't an overpriced golden...


----------



## TheAuger

For me, this fight came down to gas. We have never seen McGregor go deep into a fight. I thought that if Nate could get this fight late into the 2nd or 3rd round, he had a great chance of winning this fight.

If McGregor gasses this bad after one round in which he had no weight cut, I can't imagine how a Edger or RDA fight would go after the first round.


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He maybe had some routes to victory that he didnt use, but so did most of the guys on the card and we're not debating those.
> 
> I assume you dont mean me saying McGregor is nobody (since Im apparently a McGregor dick rider).


Nah, I mean the guys here that are so torn up about McGregor and his fans, yet aren't event capable of having a proper discussion, hence the reason why I mostly talk and respond in this thread to you and a couple of others.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

"The Vegan in me wants Nate Diaz - one of the baddest plant eaters on the planet - to pull off something special, but Conor McGregor is on another level. I see Conor coming out of the gate fast - like he's promised - and immediately dictating the action. I see him opening up with a spinning body kick, playing around with lateral movement and possibly landing a head kick KO. I hope we get to see Diaz put up a good showing and throw in some plant-based Stockton slaps, but McGregor's aggression, kicks and precision will be too much. McGregor via late first round TKO"

Wrong, but plant-based Stockton slaps bitches!

What will Joe Rogan say about vegans not beating world champs now?


----------



## M.C

TheAuger said:


> For me, this fight came down to gas. We have never seen McGregor go deep into a fight. I thought that if Nate could get this fight late into the 2nd or 3rd round, he had a great chance of winning this fight.
> 
> If McGregor gasses this bad after one round in which he had no weight cut, I can't imagine how a Edger or RDA fight would go after the first round.


Conor went 3 rounds with a blown knee strong. He went 2 rounds with Mendes who was on top of him for a good portion of the fight. Conor got tagged on the chin a couple of times and when it hit the ground he was already dazed and not all there.

Gas might have been a factor because of the extra weight he had on him, but he's gone strong before while getting hit/grinded on/injured. He was just hurt.


----------



## Liddellianenko

EDIT: double post, weird internet connection.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> I feel he would've had a better chance of surviving if he stayed up, bad fundamentals or not, just chin down hands up type simplicity might have saved him.


So you feel you'd have better judgement than the Featherweight champion? He knows what he felt like when he was rocked, he didnt feel like he could handle the shots...so he tried to shoot in. 




Leed said:


> Nah, I mean the guys here that are so torn up about McGregor and his fans, yet aren't event capable of having a proper discussion, hence the reason why I mostly talk and respond in this thread to you and a couple of others.



You're stupid, don't you realize I apparently hate Diaz and only like Conor? :laugh: Nah it was an amazing fight. So impressed with Connor, reaffirmed with Diaz. Nothing to take away from Diaz outside of stylistically, only takeaway from Conor is his chin isnt world class.


----------



## Liddellianenko

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Thing is, Conor was landing left hands in that 1st that would of shut the lights out of many - and has, but you can't do that to a Diaz brother.
> 
> Out of all the scraps they've been in and all the shots they've taken, I'm amazed their chin is still rock solid. They are somthing else when it comes to absorbing punishment and actually using it to their advantage.
> 
> I think Liddell forgets that I'm also a Diaz fan and, if he read my prediction on BE, he'd see I wanted Nate to put on a great performance.


So what I'm well aware you're a Diaz bros fan, but you're a bigger fan of goober and more importantly a "prophet" of his new age philosophy which you tout in all your BloodyElbow articles. 

Every single goober fight, you've been there, like the crier in the woods, the herald, proclaiming the gospel of how goober will end it EXACTLY in the round he quoted, EXACTLY in the way he says, because he, in so many words, "willed" it into being. Including this one with your first round KO prediction like goober called, regardless of token support for Diaz.

His belief is so unshakeable that nothing to the contrary could ever happen. LW belt, WW belt, 9 figure contracts, taking over the UFC, and of course, staying undefeated (from the point his beliefs "set", not those previous losses) and retiring as the all time GOAT. All this, regardless of his horrible actions, disrespect, megalomania, greed, across the board.

So what happened? You never did answer that question, why the dodging? This isn't just about a loss, it's about MCGREGOR'S loss. I don't gloat over most other losses, this is different because for years we have had it shoved down our throats by this man and his blind disciples that this SIMPLY COULDN'T HAPPEN. THEN HOW DID IT?

For years this guy hasn't shut up about how he will do this and do that, horrible horrible personal stuff about every single one of his opponents, detractors, people in general. And now that he crashes everyone should be just as "classy" as he was right?

Isn't he in his own word, "a god"? Isn't everyone else a bum? This is the McGregor show, and no one else matters right? Looks like this bum just made this wannabe deity shit his pants. 



ReptilianSlayer said:


> You should really re-read over your posts and take a good look at them before posting. This is just embarrassing. I don't think I've ever seen someone stoop to such levels of hatred following some one else's loss.


All my posts are well thought out and truth regardless of if they cause butthurt, you are the embarrassing one in your delusion and dodging the philosophical question above, after you've spent the better part of the last few years pushing it. 

If you find my slight jibes "embarrassing", you shouldn't have stooped to blindly supporting a guy who spends every waking breath saying the worst and most personal taunts possible about everyone, even "classily" rubbing it in after winning (bounced Aldo's head like a basketball etc.). 

But I forget, it's not "embarrassing" when others are the target right? That's just "taking the piss", regardless of how low he stoops? It's only embarrassing when HE is the target right?



ReptilianSlayer said:


> Truth. I expected more body kicks from Conor.


Not so easy against guys you don't outsize like little kids. Against people your own size, it gets you dragged to the mat, and we know what happens there with him.


----------



## oldfan

Leed said:


> Again, I didn't say he looked bad.. he outstruck Nate, who's an amazing boxer in the first, so obviously he didn't do bad, I'm just saying he could've done better and should've fought smarter as the fight went on.
> 
> P.s. hilarious how McGregor is a nobody now, I forgot that beating Aldo, who people here were praising as the p4p king and a guy McGregor had no chance against, don't mean anything anymore. Why didn't you guys mention earlier Aldo is a bum? :laugh:


Aldo is no bum. It turns out that goober can't have the LUCKIEST day of his life every fight :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0




----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So you feel you'd have better judgement than the Featherweight champion?



What kind of response is this? :laugh: what does my judgment have to do with his judgment? 

So if we can't do better, we are to never question a fighters action in the fight now?

You are starting to sound like a crazed, defensive McGregor fan yourself now.


----------



## AmdM

Post Fight conference still hasn´t started. It´s 50 minutes behind schedule.
I hope everything is ok in the backstage...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0




----------



## TheAuger

M.C said:


> Conor went 3 rounds with a blown knee strong. He went 2 rounds with Mendes who was on top of him for a good portion of the fight. Conor got tagged on the chin a couple of times and when it hit the ground he was already dazed and not all there.
> 
> Gas might have been a factor because of the extra weight he had on him, but he's gone strong before while getting hit/grinded on/injured. He was just hurt.


He was gassed at the start of the second. You could see that he visibly had slowed down. That is when he started to get tagged & eventually rocked by a Diaz left hand.


----------



## Iuanes

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, I'd have been disappointed in Conor if he did the RDA style. I dont disrespect RDA but Nate doesnt defend leg kicks, cool, you can win... but arent you a KO artist?


Gameplanning is not mutually exclusive with getting KOs. Im not saying Connor, should have outpointed him. But integrating leg kicks, round kicks, snap kicks would have opened up a lot more options for him. All Connor did was box and throw random spinning shit.


----------



## oldfan

Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


wouldn't surprise me if things got wild in vegas tonight. irish idiots getting stockton slapped all over town


----------



## systemdnb

AmdM said:


> Post Fight conference still hasn´t started. It´s 50 minutes behind schedule.
> I hope everything is ok in the backstage...


Conor fans have cried a river so large at MGM Grand it flooded all of Las Vegas BLVD causing massive a traffic jam!!!


----------



## TheAuger

AmdM said:


> Post Fight conference still hasn´t started. It´s 50 minutes behind schedule.
> I hope everything is ok in the backstage...


It always starts late. Pee test & medical checkup. Diaz likely needs stitches.


----------



## Leed

Iuanes said:


> Gameplanning is not mutually exclusive with getting KOs. Im not saying Connor, should have outpointed him. But integrating leg kicks, round kicks, snap kicks would have opened up a lot more options for him. All Connor did was box and throw random spinning shit.


Couldn't agree more, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> What kind of response is this? :laugh: what does my judgment have to do with his judgment?
> 
> So if we can't do better, we are to never question a fighters action in the fight now?
> 
> You are starting to sound like a crazed, defensive McGregor fan yourself now.


You JUST got called a crazed McGregor fan and now you say it to me. Pay the stupidity forward eh?

Anyways, all I'm saying is they saw a gameplan they thought would work. They obviously planned to box with Diaz. Weidman planned to stand close and keep distance with Diaz. The implementation of a correct gameplan is a talent. Conor implicated the wrong plan. 



Iuanes said:


> Gameplanning is not mutually exclusive with getting KOs. Im not saying Connor, should have outpointed him. But integrating leg kicks, round kicks, snap kicks would have opened up a lot more options for him. All Connor did was box and throw random spinning shit.


McGregor is mutually exclusive with KOs though. He COULD have been like RDA, but that's not Conor. Did anyone say "Why didnt Michael Johnson just keep throwing leg kicks?". Fighters have plans and goals to achieve.


----------



## Leed

P.'s. Clyde youre not getting it. Just because you gameplan and use kicks, doesn't mean you can't get and go for the KO. For Conor it actually could open more ways for a KO. This was the first time he basically went for a single shot all fight.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You JUST got called a crazed McGregor fan and now you say it to me. Pay the stupidity forward eh?
> 
> Anyways, all I'm saying is they saw a gameplan they thought would work. They obviously planned to box with Diaz. Weidman planned to stand close and keep distance with Diaz. The implementation of a correct gameplan is a talent. Conor implicated the wrong plan.
> .



I don't know who called me a crazed McGregor fan... i also don't know what you are talking about with Weidman. Or if you know what the word "implicated" means.


----------



## Liddellianenko

P.'s. Clyde youre not getting it. Just because you gameplan and use kicks, doesn't mean you can't get and go for the KO. For Conor it actually could open more ways for a KO. This was the first time he basically went for a single shot all fight.[/quote]
Lol poor goober lovers, projecting their homosexuality again #TouchButt :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0




----------



## Leed

Liddellianenko said:


> Lol poor goober gobblers, projecting their homosexuality again #TouchButt :laugh:


Nah, I just felt sorry for Sportsman, the guy spent his evening trying to find some McGregor memes, just to end up failing and being ignored by everyone so I thought I'd give him some action.


----------



## oldfan

There is no denying the man's talent. it was a perfectly timed and precisely placed tap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trix

Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


As far as I'm concerned...

Conor losing to Diaz is only a minor speedbump on Conor's path to greatness.

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan

I feel all warm and fuzzy any time somebody else calls him goober :hug:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Leed said:


> Nah, I just felt sorry for Sportsman, the guy spent his evening trying to find some McGregor memes, just to end up failing and being ignored by everyone so I thought I'd give him some action.


Trying to find? LOL. They are all here in one article. Nice try...

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/blogs/especial-blog/ultimmato/post/derrota-de-conor-mcgregor-gera-muita-zoacao-nas-redes-sociais.html

And don't need to feel sorry for me, pal. It was a great night for me. Don't need to search for any other gay picture in your hard drive.

Actually, I didn't even think that was allowed to be posted on the threads, specially out of spoilers...

Anyway, I'll be back to my time off now, 'cause I am working on something big for me and only logged in today to celebrate. :happy03:

Cheers.


----------



## Liddellianenko

oldfan said:


> I feel all warm and fuzzy any time somebody else calls him goober :hug:


I'll send you some royalty creds when all this is over :hug:. Best invention since sliced bread, fits like a glove on that goober shaped head.



oldfan said:


> There is no denying the man's talent. it was a perfectly timed and precisely placed tap.:thumbsup:


Precision beats power, timing beats speed, tapping beats shitting your pants.


----------



## Leed

I'm glad the odds for Cone were so bad though, I was considering on betting a good amount, but figured it's not worth it. :laugh:


----------



## oldfan

Prophetic words from mystic mac


> “Every time, if they’re not a wrestler, they’ll become a panic wrestler. They all are the same. They go in, we exchange, they panic, when a human panics, the first thing they do is grab. When they’re hit, whether they train for it or not, they grab. I’m facing a panicked wrestler like I always face.”


----------



## No_Mercy

Great co and main event! *But this is a warning for all. No explicit images. Everything else is all good! *


----------



## MK.

So if you guys done sucking each other off because Conor lost, i would like to talk about the fight. Let's do a pro's and con's list.

Conor's pro's:

- Got the better of Diaz in that little boxing match they had going in round 1.

Conor's con's:

- Poor conditioning, gassed from over hand strikes.
- Spinning back shit diagonal w/e kick. That was simply retarded on his part, Diaz main weakness is that he is probably the most flatfooted guy with that lead leg, he keeps it there in the open, what did he do? **** all about it.

Diaz's pro's:

- Great conditioning.
- Didn't quit when he was getting bloodied up. Kept throwing that jab, knowing Conor is cocky enough to walk right into it.
- Actually trains his ground game at a high level, impressive stuff.

Diaz's con's:

- leaves that front leg out there to be chewed up, always! If he doesn't sort that out he will always be the guy that had potential, but didn't amount to anything.
- Needs to utilise his high level boxing smarter, all this yeah you hit me, but it didn't hurt crap is nonsense, he was lucky Conor didn't put him to sleep when he tagged him flush.

Where do they go from here?

I'm assuming Conor - RDA is off the table. Conor will go and defend his belt.

Diaz will probably be forced to take another fight before he gets a title shot. Probably the winner between russian guy and Conor ripp off.


----------



## Anteries

"Darling I'm afraid it's brown panties tonight".


----------



## Liddellianenko

MK. said:


> So if you guys done sucking each other off because Conor lost, i would like to talk about the fight. Let's do a pro's and con's list.
> 
> Conor's pro's:
> 
> - Got the better of Diaz in that little boxing match they had going in round 1.
> 
> Conor's con's:
> 
> - Poor conditioning, gassed from over hand strikes.
> - Spinning back shit diagonal w/e kick. That was simply retarded on his part, Diaz main weakness is that he is probably the most flatfooted guy with that lead leg, he keeps it there in the open, what did he do? **** all about it.
> 
> Diaz's pro's:
> 
> - Great conditioning.
> - Didn't quit when he was getting bloodied up. Kept throwing that jab, knowing Conor is cocky enough to walk right into it.
> - Actually trains his ground game at a high level, impressive stuff.
> 
> Diaz's con's:
> 
> - leaves that front leg out there to be chewed up, always! If he doesn't sort that out he will always be the guy that had potential, but didn't amount to anything.
> - Needs to utilise his high level boxing smarter, all this yeah you hit me, but it didn't hurt crap is nonsense, he was lucky Conor didn't put him to sleep when he tagged him flush.
> 
> Where do they go from here?
> 
> I'm assuming Conor - RDA is off the table. Conor will go and defend his belt.
> 
> Diaz will probably be forced to take another fight before he gets a title shot. Probably the winner between russian guy and Conor ripp off.


awww butthurt?

tldr.

Conor got owned by a gatekeeper LW on ten days notice without a camp, can't dehydrate to FW without IVs and when he does Frankie destroys him, the end is near.


----------



## Trix

MK. said:


> So if you guys done sucking each other off because Conor lost, i would like to talk about the fight. Let's do a pro's and con's list.


....

#1 Nate has better coaches and sparring partners.

#2 Nutrition. Whatever Conor ate might have helped him gas out. I don't think eating greasy artery clogging, water retaining salted steaks every night before a fight is the cardio diet of choice. Conor's magnificent steak diet could be part of the reason he got rocked so easily, also.

#3 Gameplanning. I think Conor moved straight forward for most of the fight. He might have done better circling Diaz at times than chasing him 24/7. Coming straight forward all the time = too predictable. Nate's gameplan of making Conor come to him and moving back was much better.

#4 Perspective. After the fight Conor said Nate was more efficient, that's the reason he won. If Conor lacks a clear perspective of the fight and the circumstances leading up to it, that might also be a big advantage Diaz has. Diaz' perspective has to be better.


----------



## HexRei

Trix said:


> As far as I'm concerned...
> 
> Conor losing to Diaz is only a minor speedbump on Conor's path to greatness.
> 
> :thumbsup:


That's so weird, why would a person with Conor as the sig and avvy refuse to view the fight objectively? I guess we're all the crazies, we just don't see how good he is. I mean, look at all the champions nate has subbed aside from him...

*crickets*

But now nate has better trainers and a better diet? where were you guys five minutes ago?


----------



## Andrus

Someone needs to update this pic now.


----------



## LizaG

Andrus said:


> Someone needs to update this pic now.





Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


Eh...kinda already happened :thumb02:


----------



## Jumanji

Props to Conor for being humble in defeat. He even said he'll be there first thing Sunday morning for Nate's kids jiu jitsu class.


----------



## Trix

HexRei said:


> That's so weird, why would a person with Conor as the sig and avvy refuse to view the fight objectively? I guess we're all the crazies, we just don't see how good he is. I mean, look at all the champions nate has subbed aside from him...
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> But now nate has better trainers and a better diet? where were you guys five minutes ago?


...

Conor's coaches aren't the best? :confused02:

Didn't this come up about a month ago?



Trix said:


> I don't know if its right for John Kavanagh, the guy who trained Cathal Pendred, to be this cocky.
> 
> He does some things that are very smart like bringing in George Lockhart. But some of the things he does in the corner and the advice he gives aren't so good, sometimes.





Trix said:


> It seems like Aisling Daly, Paddy Holohan, Artem Lobov and others out of SBG didn't improve much until after Conor started helping them train.
> 
> Aisling Daly's early fights in the UFC are a lot like Cathal Pendred's UFC fights. Same sloppy technique, lack of understanding range, predictable and one dimensional footwork. One might say that John Kavanagh is the reason for the lack of technique Pendred, Daly and some of the others at SBG are known for.
> 
> It was only after some of them had lost in the UFC, Conor helped them train to rebound and that's when they started to show some noticeable improvement. Kavanagh might be one of those guys who isn't a top tier coach who got an inflated reputation because he works with one of the best in the business.


I thought Conor was joking when he said he decided to fight Nate at 170 so he could pig out and eat whatever he wanted.

Guess the joke's on me. 

I thought Conor was winning the fight up until he gased and got rocked. If him gasing and getting rocked was due to his poor eating habits, something that can be fixed easily, maybe he could have won his fight with Diaz.

I thought many (if not all) of Conor's past UFC opponents had better coaches and sparring partners than Conor did. That's what made Conor's wins so impressive he was able to overcome that disadvantage with hard work and by being smart.

Conor is young by UFC standards. He has time to learn from his losses. In the long run his loss to Diaz could just be a setback. Or Conor could be done. Maybe he's satisfied and in being satisfied with his place in life lost his ambition and drive.

It doesn't matter. Either way I'm a fan.


----------



## Spite

I really gone off Conor over the last 2 month with his repetitive shit talk about how much money he has and how he runs the show, reminds me of another fighter I can't stand - Floyd Mayweather. The tipping point for me was when he punched Nates hand, I went from hoping Conor to win to hoping he loses.

So, I'm glad Nate picked up the win. Maybe now we can move away from all this nonsense about Conor beating Lawler or even GSP. The reality check for today is that Conor beats none of the current top 5 WW's.

That said I find it hard to hate on Conor because despite his flaws he has always been humble in victory and now humble in defeat, which is more than can be said for the other hype train that was recently derailed and fully deserved every piece of shit that was flung her way.

As @No_Mercy said "Conor aimed for the stars and missed". I respect that. He's still a guy that took the fight at short notice in a division above the weight he was training for.

But at the end of the day he was rocked on his feet and subbed by a small WW/Big LW. I think a rematch could happen at LW and Nate will still beat him, so now he has to fight either Edgar or Aldo in what will surely be the most painful weight cut of his career.


----------



## boatoar

Yeah, conor was winning the fight for sure, but Diaz wasn't close to being finished I don't think and Conor was missing a lot. The reach not being a massive advantage to Conor made a world of difference. That and 'nobody can take that left hand shot' being a falacy really ****ed him up.

I'm a butthurt fanboy.


God damn.


----------



## sucrets

And just like that the hype train gets derailed.

Where are all the conor fanboys hiding? LOL


----------



## MK.

sucrets said:


> And just like that the hype train gets derailed.
> 
> Where are all the conor fanboys hiding? LOL


Posts like this are 9 kinds of stupid. Hiding? This place as other MMA forums are nearly dead whenever Conor doesn't opens his mouth, there's like 2-3 posts from "die hard" mma fans whenever someone else that Conor fights.

@ Liddellianenko: Conor didn't get owned, he was owning Diaz up until that point, or the blood on Diaz face actually magically appeared there? He was out scoring him badly.


----------



## Liddellianenko

MK. said:


> Posts like this are 9 kinds of stupid. Hiding? This place as other MMA forums are nearly dead whenever Conor doesn't opens his mouth, there's like 2-3 posts from "die hard" mma fans whenever someone else that Conor fights.
> 
> @ Liddellianenko: Conor didn't get owned, he was owning Diaz up until that point, or the blood on Diaz face actually magically appeared there? He was out scoring him badly.


Lol oh so NOW it starts to matter who was "winning until he got finished in rd 2"?

Surely this argument MUST be familiar to Conor fanboys, they spent the last year trying to attack it with Mendes :laugh:. This when Conor actually had a FULL CAMP unlike Mendes. 

Oh but but camps don't matter, that's just whining, let go with the excuses Conor haters. It's the steaks! Now STEAK diets and gassy farts, those are serious matters, no excuses there right @Trix :happy02:?

Who gives a crap how Conor did in the first round? He got outlasted, his overrated midget crushing left hand that "no one can take" got taken and laughed at, and he got the shit choked out of him by a mid level LW when he was talking like he would destroy WW and HW champs without trying simply because he "believed" he could.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Man, people on this forum throw insults and goad each other like kids. We're all fight fans, each one of us enjoyed the fight, why spend your time here trying to wind other people up? Talk about the fight!

I knew there was a reason I left this forum  /rant

I thought Conor would struggle with the range, and I feel he did, but I also thought he would be the better striker - he wasnt, not by a long shot. He was over committing and airballing instead of being patient and accurate. Diaz used his boxing to do what the Diaz brothers do - accumulative strikes. The moment Conor got hurt, there was no way Diaz wasn't gonna keep tagging him on the feet.

Unlucky for Conor - he needs to stick to "fighting midgets" which isn't necessarily accurate, but true at the same time. I would like to see him at LW one day, but not anytime soon now.

I hope Diaz keeps getting paid - he's a good fighter with a good fanbase, and on his day can beat the best. Not only tonight, but he blitzed cowboy who most people rate as a solid fighter. 

Noone in this game is unbeatable - even Conor would have known that his day would come - but I think some of you take what he says to heart, whereas he's just a guy trying to make as much money as he can, while he can.


----------



## Liddellianenko

The Lone Wolf said:


> Man, people on this forum throw insults and goad each other like kids. We're all fight fans, each one of us enjoyed the fight, why spend your time here trying to wind other people up? Talk about the fight!


Oh so NOW it needs to be "all about the fight"? 

The last couple of years people have talked about nothing but what a "genius" goober is for riling up people, throwing insults and goading other fighters like a little kid. 

The entire year, this is what the "buildup" has been, on this forum and every MMA site on the internet. 

This is marketing, it's excitement, it's what's growing the sport! Don't you just LOVE what your idol has sold? Don't you want some "personality"? Whoa you don't! Now you wanna "just talk about the fight"? 

Don't worry, we'll have our little fun just like the little goober and his cult had, then we'll carry on when we've had enough. It's harmless, unlike some of the stuff he said. Maybe people will learn a little something from the hypocrisy.


----------



## SM33

No surprise there then.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh so NOW it needs to be "all about the fight"?
> 
> The last couple of years people have talked about nothing but what a "genius" goober is for riling up people, throwing insults and goading other fighters like a little kid.
> 
> The entire year, this is what the "buildup" has been, on this forum and every MMA site on the internet.
> 
> This is marketing, it's excitement, it's what's growing the sport! Don't you just LOVE what your idol has sold? Now you wanna "just talk about the fight"? Don't you want some "personality"?
> 
> How about no, we'll have our little fun just like the little goober and his cult had, then we'll carry on when we've had enough. It's harmless, unlike some of the stuff he said. Maybe people will learn a little something from the hypocrisy.


Some people, it seems, are too far gone.

There are ways of talking about marketing, promotion, mental warfare, or whatever without sounding like an angry teenager. I'm pretty sure most of us are grown men/women, but reading the posts on here lately - the whole McGregor stuff and also the whole Ronda is fat stuff - its pretty sad really.

I'm open to discussing things rationally, but rationale seems pretty short around here right now :dunno:


----------



## rul3z

The one who named himself "God" got rear-naked chocked by a HUMAN with 12 days preparation only! EPIC 

^ that is what needs to be discussed! How can a God loose to human with few days of preparation?


----------



## Liddellianenko

The Lone Wolf said:


> Some people, it seems, are too far gone.
> 
> There are ways of talking about marketing, promotion, mental warfare, or whatever without sounding like an angry teenager. I'm pretty sure most of us are grown men/women, but reading the posts on here lately - the whole McGregor stuff and also the whole Ronda is fat stuff - its pretty sad really.
> 
> I'm open to discussing things rationally, but rationale seems pretty short around here right now :dunno:


Too far gone into hilarity :laugh:.

Please don't try to play the classy, rational card as a McGregor fan now, your head might explode from the hypocrisy.

You want to discuss rational MMA, hit me up in any of the dozens of other threads I post in not related to this angry teen idol chump. 

Nothing I'm posting is personal or hurtful anyway, it's simply dismantling the same nonsense this guy has force fed us over the years but now that the shoe is on the other foot the butthurt is uncontrollable. No offence, but would you rather I make references to red panty night with your wife?


----------



## Anteries

rul3z said:


> The one who named himself "God" got rear-naked chocked by a HUMAN with 12 days preparation only! EPIC
> 
> ^ that is what needs to be discussed! How can a God loose to human with few days of preparation?


To quote Capt Kirk, "You may think yourself a god and call yourself Apollo, but you're no god to me Mr. "


----------



## Soojooko

What an enjoyable pair of main event fights.

Huge props to Tate and Nate. Good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless

...and I haven't seen the fight yet


----------



## Anteries

Voiceless said:


> ...and I haven't seen the fight yet


That's fantastic, trust me you will enjoy it when you do.

When Conor McGregor predicted that he would crush Nate's hips and strangle him on the ground, it clearly shows his mystic connection is still working, he just got the names mixed up.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Liddellianenko said:


> Too far gone into hilarity :laugh:.
> 
> Please don't try to play the classy, rational card as a McGregor fan now, your head might explode from the hypocrisy.
> 
> You want to discuss rational MMA, hit me up in any of the dozens of other threads I post in not related to this angry teen idol chump.
> 
> Nothing I'm posting is personal or hurtful anyway, it's simply dismantling the same nonsense this guy has force fed us over the years but now that the shoe is on the other foot the butthurt is uncontrollable. No offence, but would you rather I make references to red panty night with your wife?


I do love the option of adding to ignore list. Let your teen angst free, brother.


----------



## kickstar

:thumb02:

And Diaz slapped him pretty good few times 

Conor needed this, he was too much! Too good for him that RDA injured himself, because, rda would destroy conor..


----------



## DonRifle

Liddellianenko said:


> The heck are you talking about Don was so full of it after every McGoober win he practically gagged on his d.
> 
> Conor has NO CLASS. ZERO. Neither do any of his fans EXCEPT you.
> 
> What he said about raping and killing in favelas, RDA's wife and kids etc., that was classy eh? But a little bellylaugh on a forum is soooooo hurtful, stoooop it please!
> 
> The only thing "sad" about all this is that an otherwise levelheaded guy like you fell for this obnoxious greedy arse and his vomit worthy act + new age bullshit simply because he has a "Mc" in his last name like you and is from close to you. Because that's the only reason you are so blind for a guy who is an antithesis of everything you claim to stand for. He deserves this far worse than Ronda and so do his little cult.
> 
> So tell me o great philosopher ... what happened to the infallible law of attraction? Took a little day off? This guy could never lose to any human being alive right, let alone be humiliated by a gatekeeper? The power of the belief in his ugly head couldn't possibly let this happen right?
> 
> You could answer that, or you could passive aggressively keep liking every classy little "comeback" post by the bawling goober fans amidst their sobs.


WTF are you talking about. Find my post gagging on anything because you won't. I didn't gloat or behave like a child like your doing. I won a load of credits off you and said nothing. So get back in your box and grow up like Rep said. Really surprised at your lack of class


----------



## LizaG




----------



## DonRifle

LizaG said:


>


I had let it go on my way to bed last night but to see him still going with another dozen posts of hyper gloat calling me out...Jesus :laugh:

I find it funny when Ronda got defeated and Conor just now their conquerors have a lot of class in victory but their supporters have none! 
But enough of all that. 

I can sum up that fight fairly easily - Conor's power wasn't what we thought it was at the bigger weight. Physics can't be defied. I did think if he landed those shots he would put away a WW, but he's just not big and strong enough at that weight. I never thought he would be able to take punches off WW's, but did think his power and skill was such he would finish the fights before that started happening. As soon as it went to round 2, I was thinking there was going to be an upset on the cards because of the wild looping shots and the kicks would gas him out, and he probably hadn't done nearly as much cardio without a weight cut, eating too much and getting too comfortable. He was clearly way too confident of putting him away early. 
Even if he was winning the boxing for most of the fight, I was shocked at the wild left hands he was throwing. You can't throw punches like that for 2 rounds and not gas, nobody can. So it seems that he also thought his power would put anyone at WW away, otherwise he would have been more economical. A good lesson learned but at least he had the balls to give it a shot, there are not a lot of UFC fighters showing balls these days, its usually the opposite. 

All is well, and the Irish will get behind our man even if he loses his title and whatever else happens.


----------



## LizaG

DonRifle said:


> I had let it go on my way to bed last night but to see him still going with another dozen posts of hyper gloat calling me out...Jesus :laugh:


That slice of Disney wisdom was more aimed at *everyone *in this thread.


----------



## loci

Glass jaw and an early tapper. A turn-off for his homoerotic charged fans. 
Back to fighting midgets methinks.


----------



## Anteries

DonRifle said:


> I can sum up that fight fairly easily - Conor's power wasn't what we thought it was at the bigger weight. Physics can't be defied. I did think if he landed those shots he would put away a WW, but he's just not big and strong enough at that weight. I never thought he would be able to take punches off WW's, but did think his power and skill was such he would finish the fights before that started happening. As soon as it went to round 2, I was thinking there was going to be an upset on the cards because of the wild looping shots and the kicks would gas him out, and he probably hadn't done nearly as much cardio without a weight cut, eating too much and getting too comfortable. He was clearly way too confident of putting him away early.
> Even if he was winning the boxing for most of the fight, I was shocked at the wild left hands he was throwing. You can't throw punches like that for 2 rounds and not gas, nobody can. So it seems that he also thought his power would put anyone at WW away, otherwise he would have been more economical. A good lesson learned but at least he had the balls to give it a shot, there are not a lot of UFC fighters showing balls these days, its usually the opposite.
> 
> All is well, and the Irish will get behind our man even if he loses his title and whatever else happens.



It's funny how the spin is now the McGregor took the brave decision to agree to fight Nate at the "heavier" weight, with just 11 days notice, lol. Connor was clearly the heavier man in the cage. With camps both fighters would be exactly the same one-way class down.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Anteries said:


> It's funny how the spin is now the McGregor took the brave decision to agree to fight Nate at the "heavier" weight, with just 11 days notice, lol. Connor was clearly the heavier man in the cage. With camps both fighters would be exactly the same one-way class down.


I think its universally understood that its a brave choice to jump 2 weight classes, regardless of who you are. I certainly don't agree that Conor was the heavier fighter - sure he was stockier, but height gives alot of weight.

I do agree , however, that the fight would play out largely the same at LW. Diaz is no joke like some on here believe (or would like others to believe).


----------



## Liddellianenko

DonRifle said:


> WTF are you talking about. Find my post gagging on anything because you won't. I didn't gloat or behave like a child like your doing. I won a load of credits off you and said nothing. So get back in your box and grow up like Rep said. Really surprised at your lack of class


Oh really, didn't you want to put my nonexistent sister up for molestation? All class you are, just like the goober.

Suck it up, the guy and his delusions earned it, we'll have our innocent fun and move on, not as insufferable and personal as goober and his cult.



The Lone Wolf said:


> I do love the option of adding to ignore list. Let your teen angst free, brother.












:bye01:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> So what I'm well aware you're a Diaz bros fan, but you're a bigger fan of goober and more importantly a "prophet" of his new age philosophy which you tout in all your BloodyElbow articles.
> 
> Every single goober fight, you've been there, like the crier in the woods, the herald, proclaiming the gospel of how goober will end it EXACTLY in the round he quoted, EXACTLY in the way he says, because he, in so many words, "willed" it into being. Including this one with your first round KO prediction like goober called, regardless of token support for Diaz.
> 
> His belief is so unshakeable that nothing to the contrary could ever happen. LW belt, WW belt, 9 figure contracts, taking over the UFC, and of course, staying undefeated (from the point his beliefs "set", not those previous losses) and retiring as the all time GOAT. All this, regardless of his horrible actions, disrespect, megalomania, greed, across the board.
> 
> So what happened? You never did answer that question, why the dodging? This isn't just about a loss, it's about MCGREGOR'S loss. I don't gloat over most other losses, this is different because for years we have had it shoved down our throats by this man and his blind disciples that this SIMPLY COULDN'T HAPPEN. THEN HOW DID IT?
> 
> For years this guy hasn't shut up about how he will do this and do that, horrible horrible personal stuff about every single one of his opponents, detractors, people in general. And now that he crashes everyone should be just as "classy" as he was right?
> 
> Isn't he in his own word, "a god"? Isn't everyone else a bum? This is the McGregor show, and no one else matters right? Looks like this bum just made this wannabe deity shit his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> All my posts are well thought out and truth regardless of if they cause butthurt, you are the embarrassing one in your delusion and dodging the philosophical question above, after you've spent the better part of the last few years pushing it.
> 
> If you find my slight jibes "embarrassing", you shouldn't have stooped to blindly supporting a guy who spends every waking breath saying the worst and most personal taunts possible about everyone, even "classily" rubbing it in after winning (bounced Aldo's head like a basketball etc.).
> 
> But I forget, it's not "embarrassing" when others are the target right? That's just "taking the piss", regardless of how low he stoops? It's only embarrassing when HE is the target right?
> 
> 
> 
> Not so easy against guys you don't outsize like little kids. Against people your own size, it gets you dragged to the mat, and we know what happens there with him.


Actually I did one single article on Conor McGregor's self belief and no where did I state it was the one facet to his game - I quite clearly point this out in the article. No where did I state or proclaim self belief alone is what wins fight - that's ludicrous.

I could dig posts of you lapping up McGregor's self belief after the Aldo (which I had a bet with you on remember, and didn't even mock you or even bother to rub salt in the wound) and Mendes fights, but now all of a sudden it's BS? Make your mind up.

The rest of your post I have no interest in responding to. You've shown your true colors after this fight, where as myself, and most other Conor fans didn't act like immature school girls and start laughing and calling other people out with hate after any of his victories. Remember, the bet? Seems you have a short memory.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Lets just stop with this "Conor fought two weight classes above of his own..." bullshit. There was no WW in this fight. This was a fight between two LW who didn't cut weight. That's all. Difference being one had a full camp, the other had a week.


----------



## oldfan

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Lets just stop with this "Conor fought two weight classes above of his own..." bullshit. There was no WW in this fight. This was a fight between two LW who didn't cut weight. That's all. Difference being one had a full camp, the other had a week.


Don't make light of the courage it took for Goober to step into the cage with a normal size human being.


----------



## oldfan

...but seriously y'all,.... It doesn't matter what kind of strikes he was throwing or what was happening in the fight, when a fighter who didn't even have to cut weight gasses after one round it is time to put down the pool noodle, stop playing touchbutt and get his skinnyfat ass to work. That must have been humiliating.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

I'm surprised and admittedly a little confused as to all the bravado here. I can't understand how people can take so much pleasure out of someone losing a fight. Especially how nobody here had any input in the victory by Diaz. A pyschoanalyst may suggest that such people are unhappy and insecure in their own lives. 

I do find it funny how people think Conor is being genuine with his trash talk. The guy knows the fight game and knows business, and that's all. You guys get far too emotionally involved in this stuff.


----------



## Liddellianenko

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Actually I did one single article on Conor McGregor's self belief and no where did I state it was the one facet to his game - I quite clearly point this out in the article. No where did I state or proclaim self belief alone is what wins fight - that's ludicrous.
> 
> I could dig posts of you lapping up McGregor's self belief after the Aldo (which I had a bet with you on remember, and didn't even mock you or even bother to rub salt in the wound) and Mendes fights, but now all of a sudden it's BS? Make your mind up.
> 
> The rest of your post I have no interest in responding to. You've shown your true colors after this fight, where as myself, and most other Conor fans didn't act like immature school girls and start laughing and calling other people out with hate after any of his victories. Remember, the bet? Seems you have a short memory.


Yeah well you didn't collect on the bet and it's too late for that, many more than 2 PPVs have gone by and you've had your creds. 

In any case, my confidence was more based on the fact that guys like these come crashing down to reality, not as much in Aldo who I may have watched like 3 fights of and wasn't even a fan. And guess what reality came calling, it was just a little late. 

You claimed it never would, and this asshat would ride off into the sunset rich and undefeated after being the worst possible example of a martial artist ever. Weren't you betting your life that this guy is going to smash RDA, then Lawler, then retire undefeated in the UFC, and take over Dana's job? Simply because he said so? 

Yes I did buy into his "Law of attraction" crap for a while after his amazing against the odds wins and so did you from long before, you pedalled it. You did one article specifically on it, but many other times you referenced it, and the fact that until this moment you would have bet your house on his calls confirms how deeply you believed it. 

And yes, I started to look into it, but I really intuitively disliked believing it. I've believed stuff "like" it all my life ... setting goals, doing the right things, visualising and believing, forces bringing you what you work towards / pray for etc. and I still do. But this was different ... it was just a horrible guy doing whatever the hell he wanted and still accomplishing every little thing he believed regardless of what he did, and YOUR explanation for that was simple INFALLIBLE mental belief. Belief with actions or whatever, I'm not claiming you said "beliefs alone", but still infallible. Godlike. 

Don't try to deny how infallible you claimed it was now, I can dig up quotes if you wish. And don't fool yourself about how much Conor himself believed his infallible god complex, his every arrogant word, every dismissal of other human beings, every smug "my shit don't stink" expression was deeply rooted in this belief, it's not just "marketing" and you know it.

Look you're a good guy and it's not personal, I've learnt many things from your posts and writing and some things I disagree with. We are both philosophical guys that look for the deeper meanings in life beyond random chance and that is part of the reason I frequent forums. But I deeply disliked being force fed this guy's megalomania and even more disturbed at how it was defended and pedalled as the new ideal. 

So I'll have my fun and maybe in time we can go back to respecting each other because I still respect you overall.


----------



## LizaG

How about the ususal suspects shut the hell up and quit putting people off of posting in this thread or Forum Disruption infractions will be handed out.

Quit the tiresome bickering!


----------



## oldfan

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm surprised and admittedly a little confused as to all the bravado here. I can't understand how people can take so much pleasure out of someone losing a fight. Especially how nobody here had any input in the victory by Diaz. A pyschoanalyst may suggest that such people are unhappy and insecure in their own lives.
> 
> I do find it funny how people think Conor is being genuine with his trash talk. *The guy knows the fight game and knows business, and that's all.* You guys get far too emotionally involved in this stuff.


it's just a shame he doesn't know how to grapple or train cardio but yeah he knows what he knows

when someone works as hard as he has to make (foolish gullible) people think he is above other fighters i'm not going to pretend it doesn't entertain me to watch him fail.


----------



## DonRifle

Anteries said:


> It's funny how the spin is now the McGregor took the brave decision to agree to fight Nate at the "heavier" weight, with just 11 days notice, lol. Connor was clearly the heavier man in the cage. With camps both fighters would be exactly the same one-way class down.


I don't see how he was heavier, he was 168, and Nate was 170 right? Probably put on a few more kilos after that weigh in. Pretty brave decision moving up to that weight if you ask me



Liddellianenko said:


> Oh really, didn't you want to put my nonexistent sister up for molestation? All class you are, just like the goober.
> 
> Suck it up, the guy and his delusions earned it, we'll have our innocent fun and move on, not as insufferable and personal as goober and his cult.


That was harmless banter and you know it, you responded in kind. The difference between your rhetoric is that there is actual hate and serious bitterness in it. Maybe you don't mean to come off like that but thats the way it looks. 



oldfan said:


> ...but seriously y'all,.... It doesn't matter what kind of strikes he was throwing or what was happening in the fight, when a fighter who didn't even have to cut weight gasses after one round it is time to put down the pool noodle, stop playing touchbutt and get his skinnyfat ass to work. That must have been humiliating.


Seriously humiliating. But give the man credit for handling it the way he did!


----------



## Spite

DonRifle said:


> Seriously humiliating. But give the man credit for handling it the way he did!


He took it like a man. I don't agree with his build ups to fights but he has always been respectful after the fight and give Nate his fair dues after the fight.
@DonRifle @Liddellianenko @ReptilianSlayer you guys need a group hug. I'll be handing out infractions if I see any touch butt going on though.:thumbsup:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah well you didn't collect on the bet and it's too late for that, many more than 2 PPVs have gone by and you've had your creds.
> 
> In any case, my confidence was more based on the fact that guys like these come crashing down to reality, not as much in Aldo who I may have watched like 3 fights of and wasn't even a fan. And guess what reality came calling, it was just a little late.
> 
> You claimed it never would, and this asshat would ride off into the sunset rich and undefeated after being the worst possible example of a martial artist ever. Weren't you betting your life that this guy is going to smash RDA, then Lawler, then retire undefeated in the UFC, and take over Dana's job? Simply because he said so?
> 
> Yes I did buy into his "Law of attraction" crap for a while after his amazing against the odds wins and so did you from long before, you pedalled it. You did one article specifically on it, but many other times you referenced it, and the fact that until this moment you would have bet your house on his calls confirms how deeply you believed it.
> 
> And yes, I started to look into it, but I really intuitively disliked believing it. I've believed stuff "like" it all my life ... setting goals, doing the right things, visualising and believing, forces bringing you what you work towards / pray for etc. and I still do. But this was different ... it was just a horrible guy doing whatever the hell he wanted and still accomplishing every little thing he believed regardless of what he did, and YOUR explanation for that was simple INFALLIBLE mental belief. Belief with actions or whatever, I'm not claiming you said "beliefs alone", but still infallible. Godlike.
> 
> Don't try to deny how infallible you claimed it was now, I can dig up quotes if you wish. And don't fool yourself about how much Conor himself believed his infallible god complex, his every arrogant word, every dismissal of other human beings, every smug "my shit don't stink" expression was deeply rooted in this belief, it's not just "marketing" and you know it.
> 
> Look you're a good guy and it's not personal, I've learnt many things from your posts and writing and some things I disagree with. We are both philosophical guys that look for the deeper meanings in life beyond random chance and that is part of the reason I frequent forums. But I deeply disliked being force fed this guy's megalomania and even more disturbed at how it was defended and pedalled as the new ideal.
> 
> So I'll have my fun and maybe in time we can go back to respecting each other because I still respect you overall.


I've made a lot of claims about fighters over the years, some come to fruition, some don't - that's the nature of the game and that's part of the fun. 

You say it's not personal but from your posts it seems to be personal from your end. Your posts indicate hate, like serious hate, and that kind of energy isn't healthy.

I didn't like Ronda Rousey, and I made a couple of light hearted jokes after she lost, but I certainly didn't hate on the woman and kick her whilst she's down and make a toast to her downfall.

Hating on people and hate in general isn't healthy. I don't hate any fighter in this game, but you seem to have a deep rooted dislike for McGregor, and that's evident in this thread. Perhaps you don't see it like Don said, but you should reflect back on yourself and ask yourself if you're really celebrating or you're actually just letting out a lot of pent up anger towards a man you don't even personally know.

McGregor has been nothing but respectful and full of class post-fight (just got done watching the conference) and I will continue to be a fan and continue to find him a source of inspiration.


----------



## oldfan

Now that you know what you know... 
who would you rather have for a movement coach, Ido portal? or Kron Gracie??


----------



## Voiceless

LizaG said:


> How about the ususal suspects shut the hell up and quit putting people off of posting in this thread or Forum Disruption infractions will be handed out.
> 
> Quit the tiresome bickering!


And I even was rather harmless this time...


----------



## TheNinja

That was a great fight. Hands down Nate is the far superior fighter. He totally out-struck Conor in the second rd. turned him into a wrestler. Conor is very good fighter but I can easily say he not a great fighter. Good times ahead for Nathan Diaz:thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM

It´s funny how things work out.
Nate Diaz has been a boss since like forever and it seems that now that he beat a guy who´s nothing more than a glorious trash talker, he will finally receive the credit he deserves.
Nate Diaz rocks since he challenged a much bigger Karo Parysian in TUF know he was fecked if they did engaged, or maybe when he sunk a triangle at Pelegrino and celebrated before the tap or maybe the boxing clinic he put on Cerrone could have done it, but no, it took a victory over a guy who can talk, but has no grappling for him to be recognized as a stud.


----------



## Budhisten

I enjoyed this so much that I wanted to post again!


----------



## DonRifle

Budhisten said:


> I enjoyed this so much that I wanted to post again!


Ok that one is funny :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle

AmdM said:


> It´s funny how things work out.
> Nate Diaz has been a boss since like forever and it seems that now that he beat a guy who´s nothing more than a glorious trash talker, he will finally receive the credit he deserves.
> Nate Diaz rocks since he challenged a much bigger Karo Parysian in TUF know he was fecked if they did engaged, or maybe when he sunk a triangle at Pelegrino and celebrated before the tap or maybe the boxing clinic he put on Cerrone could have done it, but no, it took a victory over a guy who can talk, but has no grappling for him to be recognized as a stud.


Hardly nothing more then a glorious trash talker. KO'ing the p4p no1 in 13 seconds is hardly that. 25 pounds in weight, there is a reason that people haven't done it since BJ Penn and we all got reminded of it last night. 
I don't think theres a grappling issue, by the time it went to the floor Conor was done, gassed, rocked, nothing left. Props to Nate though for the ruthless way he finished it and gave him no quarter to catch his breath


----------



## Budhisten

Thank you! I'm here all night  Seriously, the old saying "A Diaz doesn't hurt you until he does" rings true and clear like always after last night. They lure you into thinking "I can eat these all night" and then once you've been drawn in they pop you with a stiff one and you have no idea what happened. Classic Diaz!


----------



## kc1983

McGregor bit off more than he could chew. He weighs 168 lbs. Dude has no business at WW. Lawler would kill him. 
He is most effective at 145. He has a definitive size /reach advantage and nobody at 145 can take that left. Nate is a big, durable, experienced fighter with some of the best boxing in the UFC and a nasty ground game. Horrible match up for Conor.

I still think McGregor is a great fighter. This loss is gonna teach him a lot. I wanna see him face Edgar at 145.


----------



## Voiceless

DonRifle said:


> 25 pounds in weight, there is a reason that people haven't done it since BJ Penn and we all got reminded of it last night.


It's not like he fought an inshape WW who had a training camp. McGregor and Diaz both just didn't cut any weight and therefore weighed basically the same. It was just the first time McGregor didn't have a size, reach and weight advantage over his opponent.

Even if McGregor doesn't want to hear that, size apparently does matter


----------



## DonRifle

Voiceless said:


> It's not like he fought an inshape WW who had a training camp. McGregor and Diaz both just didn't cut any weight and therefore weighed basically the same. It was just the first time McGregor didn't have a size, reach and weight advantage over his opponent.
> 
> Even if McGregor doesn't want to hear that, size apparently does matter


Diaz training for a triathlon means he's in shape if you ask me. 

I would like to know what Nate weighed in the ring. He looked more like 180+ to me in the ring, I could be wrong but why is everyone assuming Nate didn't do a weight cut? He said he couldn't make 160 11 days out, he could cut 10 pounds easily in one week if he wanted to make 160. So i reckon he cut around 10 pounds to make weight, he looked strong in there and Conor looked undersized. 
Conor didn't have a size and reach advantage over Poirier or Holloway people seem to forget....maybe a slight reach over poirier, but not a size advantage.


----------



## oldfan

Voiceless said:


> It's not like he fought an inshape WW who had a training camp. McGregor and Diaz both just didn't cut any weight and therefore weighed basically the same. It was just the first time McGregor didn't have a size, reach and weight advantage over his opponent.
> 
> Even if McGregor doesn't want to hear that, size apparently does matter


I[ll admit I'm really interested to see what goober does next. will he retreat to FW? will he man up and be an ordinary LW who has to earn a title shot?

I'm torn. I'd love to see him try to defend that belt. Frankie is a Gracie blackbelt too. Did anyone else notice how easy nate took him down in the 1st? he would be putty in Frankies hands at any weight.

I think the braver move is to be an ordinary LW


----------



## Budhisten

Some exaggerations may occur:

Connor was exposed in this fight. He relies heavily on his left hand and it took a great MMA boxer to figure that out and take advantage. He uses a lot of kicks and flashy moves but at the end of the day his left hand has made him a fortune. Sure he may have been 10-5 pounds down but that's not the reason as to why he lost this fight. He lost because Nate ate his left and adjusted, simple as that.

He also has a team of sparring partners that have one bad habbit, they drop their hands. Sure, the Diaz brothers do the same thing once they get confident, but they use that to bait their opponents in, Conor drops his hands to show superiority and simply because that's what he does every day in the gym. Last night he didn't get away with it.

Also Conor's cardio wasn't on point. He was looking tired (taking a few stiff punches from Diaz didn't help but still) and without any weight-cut to speak off that is simply inexcusable.

Now I know this comes off as a tirade against McGregor and it kinda is, but I want to makes sure that everyone understands that it doesn't come from a place of malice. I have enjoyed McGregor and the way he carries himself, MMA needs guys like him. But I am happy that he got humbled and I'm happy a guy with a motormouth did it to him. He has to learn and evolve from this and I believe he will. He is still a champion and will have to get working regardless of who he faces next.


----------



## Voiceless

DonRifle said:


> Diaz training for a triathlon means he's in shape if you ask me.


Not in fight shape. Triathlon shape and fight shape are two completely different things. Triathlon training doesn't train the muscles you need for fighting, on the contrary it's rather detrimental.



> I would like to know what Nate weighed in the ring. He looked more like 180+ to me in the ring, I could be wrong but why is everyone assuming Nate didn't do a weight cut?


Because he weighed in at 168lbs the day before the fight. Nobody cuts an extra 3 lbs just for the fun of it when 171lbs sharp is enough. Every pound cutting needs extra work, puts extra stress on the body and fatigues it. This is not skipping one of the eight beers on a nice evening in the pub.



> He said he couldn't make 160 11 days out, he could cut 10 pounds easily in one week if he wanted to make 160. So i reckon he cut around 10 pounds to make weight, he looked strong in there and Conor looked undersized.


According to McGregor Diaz was a fatskinny kid. And true, Diaz didn't really look ripped.



> Conor didn't have a size and reach advantage over Poirier or Holloway people seem to forget....maybe a slight reach over poirier, but not a size advantage.


He certainly had a weight advantage.



oldfan said:


> I[ll admit I'm really interested to see what goober does next. will he retreat to FW? will he man up and be an ordinary LW who has to earn a title shot?
> 
> I'm torn. I'd love to see him try to defend that belt. Frankie is a Gracie blackbelt too. Did anyone else notice how easy nate took him down in the 1st? he would be putty in Frankies hands at any weight.
> 
> I think the braver move is to be an ordinary LW


I bet the UFC brass is super happy to have agreed to a fight at 170. Had he fought a replacement at 155 (Pettis, Nurmagomedov, Diaz making weight) and lost, a fight against Dos Anjos could not be explained anymore. But now, all the excuses are on the table and the chances of McGregor as a 2-division champ (and thereby being an even bigger cash cow) are still there.

My guess is, UFC will tell him to keep calm and get ready for UFC 200 against Dos Anjos. Aldo and Edgar will have to wait.


----------



## jonnyg4508

DonRifle said:


> Diaz training for a triathlon means he's in shape if you ask me.
> 
> I would like to know what Nate weighed in the ring. He looked more like 180+ to me in the ring, I could be wrong but why is everyone assuming Nate didn't do a weight cut? He said he couldn't make 160 11 days out, he could cut 10 pounds easily in one week if he wanted to make 160. So i reckon he cut around 10 pounds to make weight, he looked strong in there and Conor looked undersized.
> Conor didn't have a size and reach advantage over Poirier or Holloway people seem to forget....maybe a slight reach over poirier, but not a size advantage.


Is this the excuses you were talking about Clyde?

Before fight it didnt matter who Conor fought or what weight. Don said he would go beat up Lawler.

Now Nate is heavy.......lol. 155er.....a fat skinny kid.

Conor got punked.


----------



## DonRifle

If Nate weighed in at 168 then fair enough.

What we need now is for him to defend his belt at 145, and nate to beat RDA at 155, then we have a unification rematch at 155 in december.


----------



## jonnyg4508

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Your responses in this thread are just sad, bro. Again, for someone you hate so much because of his trash talking, immature antics, you sure like to act out the same behavior on this very forum.
> 
> Where is your respect? I don't recall McGregor fans acting this way and taunting Aldo and laughing hysterically at others. I certainly didn't mention you in three seperate posts bragging that he beat Mendes and Aldo.
> 
> Grow up.


Lol Conor fans were presching respect after their hero went down to the hands of the 209 last night?


Hahaahahahahahahaahha

Priceless


----------



## Anteries

I think the jujitsu ending was particularly sweet. As far as I understand at the Diaz brothers became inspired to learn jujitsu due to the amazing early Gracey fights. And then the wrestlers came jujitsu fell by the wayside slightly, not considered the lethal are it once was. I thought was nice for Nate that all those years of training led to the iconic moment of him strangling Conor.


----------



## jonnyg4508

DonRifle said:


> If Nate weighed in at 168 then fair enough.
> 
> What we need now is for him to defend his belt at 145, and nate to beat RDA at 155, then we have a unification rematch at 155 in december.


Bbb bbb bbb. Buuuuut i thought Conor wanted to fight Robbie Lawler!

Don you sound so pathetic now. Nate Diaz just laid an ass whooping on little conor. Perhaps get off your high horse in thinking he was gojng to come in and tun 3 divisions.

He lost to a 155er who isnt knows for any sort of power in his game. Nate is tougher than Conor and has better technique.

You all look so stupid. Just shut up and accept defeat.

Conor aint making 145. Throw that belt away.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I certainly don't mean to generalize everyone, because some Conor fans act like normal people. So this obviously doesn't apply to you. But some of you around here need to stop crying, shut up and take your licks after the crap that you all posted everytime Conor said or did anything. 

Some of the worst Conor posters are out here acting like everyone is being ridiculous now that they are getting it shoved right back down their throats. It's hilarious.


----------



## DonRifle

jonnyg4508 said:


> Bbb bbb bbb. Buuuuut i thought Conor wanted to fight Robbie Lawler!
> 
> Don you sound so pathetic now. Nate Diaz just laid an ass whooping on little conor. Perhaps get off your high horse in thinking he was gojng to come in and tun 3 divisions.
> 
> He lost to a 155er who isnt knows for any sort of power in his game. Nate is tougher than Conor and has better technique.
> 
> You all look so stupid. Just shut up and accept defeat.
> 
> Conor aint making 145. Throw that belt away.


I accepted defeat straight after the fight. Am I speaking a different language or something? 
I said he was too cocky, fought badly and was undersized for the weight class his power wasn't enough and he couldn't take a shot from a bigger guy. What part of not accepting defeat is that? The f*ck is wrong with you bro?


----------



## Anteries

I'm not trying to score points here or gloat but Conor McGregor didn't cover himself in glory in the way he seemed to surrender while under pressure and flop into a hopeless takedown attempt in order to be submitted. I'm not judging the guy I'm just saying.


----------



## Budhisten

DonRifle said:


> If Nate weighed in at 168 then fair enough.
> 
> What we need now is for him to defend his belt at 145, and nate to beat RDA at 155, then we have a unification rematch at 155 in december.


Rumour has it that Nate will be in line for a shot at Lawler (Doesn't really make sense but hey, UFC. Would probably have been McGregor vs. Lawler at 200 if he had won) and while I have Nate losing that fight all day long it would be more entertaining than RDA vs. Diaz II at least.

I'm fine with either, but I see Nate coming up short in either match. I would love for him to beat RDA and maybe it's possible, but it seems unlikely. Him beating Lawler on the other hand, not gonna happen but the fight has a bit of a built in story with Nick KO'ing Lawler back in 2004 (I think?)

End of story is, I will take Lawler over pretty much anyone remotely close to his weight every day of the week. That man is a beast.


----------



## oldfan

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol Conor fans were presching respect after their hero went down to the hands of the 209 last night?
> 
> 
> Hahaahahahahahahaahha
> 
> Priceless


Don't take the fun out of it. Enjoy .....
I promise to lay off and be nice if someone can PLEASE find me a gif of nate patting the leprechaun on top of his head right after the fight. I think putting that in my sig will be enough said don't y'all? :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508

DonRifle said:


> I accepted defeat straight after the fight. Am I speaking a different language or something?
> I said he was too cocky, fought badly and was undersized for the weight class his power wasn't enough and he couldn't take a shot from a bigger guy. What part of not accepting defeat is that? The f*ck is wrong with you bro?


And your ass was cockier than anyone.

Lovely how your take soun around 360 degrees from he will beat Lawler. Now he was outsized by a 155er. Hilarious. So he looks like death to at 145 so he can be bigger than everyobe there. Now he is outsized too much by a 155. So where do you suggest he fights so it is totally in his favor? Should we mKe a 150lb weight especially for him?

Thought weight and opponent didnt matter?

He was choked out by a fat skinny Gazelle. He was rear naked choked by a foxking gazelle. A GAZELLE!

sit tight Don, im just getting started with you.

Get on your knees Don.


----------



## Budhisten

oldfan said:


> Don't take the fun out of it. Enjoy .....
> I promise to lay off and be nice if someone can PLEASE find me a gif of nate patting the leprechaun on top of his head right after the fight. I think putting that in my sig will be enough said don't y'all? :laugh:


I got you my man! Almost a gif 

https://fat.gfycat.com/HandsomeDownrightJumpingbean.webm


----------



## Voiceless

DonRifle said:


> What we need now is for him to defend his belt at 145, and nate to beat RDA at 155, then we have a unification rematch at 155 in december.


I doubt that will happen. With McGregor the cash cow in mind, a direct title fight at 155 against RDA at UFC 200 leaves the UFC the most options and most revenue. He wins, everything is fine, his stock will even rise as a 2-division champ and his loss to Diaz was a fluke and "two weight classes above his weight". He loses, too bad, but it still was "a weight class above his (and he was still brave enough)", so he still can defend his FW title like a champ is supposed to anyways (in the mean time Aldo fights Edgar and thereby one of the two legitimate threats gets canceled out of the "Conor the great" equation).

Any other fight seriously risks the cash train. McGregor got taken down by Diaz, who is not exactly known to be a TD-artist, so Edgar is a very high risk. Aldo is still a guy who was undefeated for 10 years and got caught with a punch - something that just can happen in a fight, so nobody knows how a fight that doesn't end with the first punch landed plays out.


----------



## DonRifle

Anteries said:


> I'm not trying to score points here or gloat but Conor McGregor didn't cover himself in glory in the way he seemed to surrender while under pressure and flop into a hopeless takedown attempt in order to be submitted. I'm not judging the guy I'm just saying.


When Nate hit him with that one right hand the glaze came over his eyes, I think he was done then, the rest was a formality. 



Budhisten said:


> Rumour has it that Nate will be in line for a shot at Lawler (Doesn't really make sense but hey, UFC. Would probably have been McGregor vs. Lawler at 200 if he had won) and while I have Nate losing that fight all day long it would be more entertaining than RDA vs. Diaz II at least.
> 
> I'm fine with either, but I see Nate coming up short in either match. I would love for him to beat RDA and maybe it's possible, but it seems unlikely. Him beating Lawler on the other hand, not gonna happen but the fight has a bit of a built in story with Nick KO'ing Lawler back in 2004 (I think?)
> 
> End of story is, I will take Lawler over pretty much anyone remotely close to his weight every day of the week. That man is a beast.


Nate's performance against RDA was the worst of his career for a reason, bad preparation, fighting over his contract and poor pay, no Nick in his training camp. Could be a different story in a rematch. I think he'd give Robbie a good go too, he would definitely hit him, would just depend if he could take Robbies power or not. Surely the UFC have to try and get Nate at the LW belt and try and setup a mega mcgregor rematch. That where the big $$$ will be.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Like Nate said.....it was the Diaz show.

Nate isnt a draw tho.....i was told


----------



## Budhisten

DonRifle said:


> Nate's performance against RDA was the worst of his career for a reason, bad preparation, fighting over his contract and poor pay, no Nick in his training camp. Could be a different story in a rematch. I think he'd give Robbie a good go too, he would definitely hit him, would just depend if he could take Robbies power or not. Surely the UFC have to try and get Nate at the LW belt and try and setup a mega mcgregor rematch. That where the big $$$ will be.


Dana says that Diaz vs. Lawler makes sense next:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/3/6...az-vs-robbie-lawler-title-bout-conor-mcgregor

I assume they had Conor pegged for that role but Diaz won and now he's on the spot. I see him peppering Lawler and putting up a fight, but if/when it gets to the fifth OP Lawler will show up as per usual. Also worth taking into consideration that Lawler will probably be 180-190 pounds on fight-night and if Diaz has to put on weight he will be less prepared cardio-wise than he usually is.

I agree that his best option would be a rematch with RDA to make up for his previous performance, but I think the UFC want the WW bout for 200. And I see Lawler being a somewhat big favorite in that fight.


----------



## Danm2501

Gutted. Conor was winning that fight. Got sloppy, got caught and quit. He went into panic mode (like he said other guys do, ironically), and paid for it. He was lighting Diaz up in that round, and probably got a little too confident. He'll be back.

Nice to see classless guys like Aldo jumping on him though. At least Conor showed up. Jose seems to have forgotten about their fight a little too quickly. Conor's going to jump back down to 145, clear up once again and show just how good he is. Don't write him off yet. Don't get too excited yet haters. Conor still has that gold, and is still the best FW in the world.


----------



## Voiceless

jonnyg4508 said:


> He was choked out by a fat skinny Gazelle. He was rear naked choked by a foxking gazelle. A GAZELLE!


What's a gazelle¿


----------



## oldfan

Budhisten said:


> Dana says that Diaz vs. Lawler makes sense next:
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/3/6...az-vs-robbie-lawler-title-bout-conor-mcgregor
> 
> .


But it really doesn't. No sense at all. Anyone who thinks Nate or Mac have any business in a WW title fight need to rewatch Nate vs Rory. 

Nate is a LW. he's gonna get murked (new werd i lerant from nate) by Robbie.


----------



## DonRifle

jonnyg4508 said:


> And your ass was cockier than anyone.
> 
> Lovely how your take soun around 360 degrees from he will beat Lawler. Now he was outsized by a 155er. Hilarious. So he looks like death to at 145 so he can be bigger than everyobe there. Now he is outsized too much by a 155. So where do you suggest he fights so it is totally in his favor? Should we mKe a 150lb weight especially for him?
> 
> Thought weight and opponent didnt matter?
> 
> He was choked out by a fat skinny Gazelle. He was rear naked choked by a foxking gazelle. A GAZELLE!
> 
> sit tight Don, im just getting started with you.
> 
> Get on your knees Don.


Damn straight I was cocky, and with plenty of reason. 13 second KO of the P4P undefeated champ! Better to believe in these things then be pessimistic. Dreams are good. 
And your boy finally got paid after 25 times of trying. He could retire now thanks to Conor having the stones to go up that much weight. You should be the one on your knees praising the nation of Ireland! 

I'll let you have your day in the sun. I see a rematch down the line. There will be no touchbutt preparation next time. 





Voiceless said:


> I doubt that will happen. With McGregor the cash cow in mind, a direct title fight at 155 against RDA at UFC 200 leaves the UFC the most options and most revenue. He wins, everything is fine, his stock will even rise as a 2-division champ and his loss to Diaz was a fluke and "two weight classes above his weight". He loses, too bad, but it still was "a weight class above his (and he was still brave enough)", so he still can defend his FW title like a champ is supposed to anyways (in the mean time Aldo fights Edgar and thereby one of the two legitimate threats gets canceled out of the "Conor the great" equation).
> 
> Any other fight seriously risks the cash train. McGregor got taken down by Diaz, who is not exactly known to be a TD-artist, so Edgar is a very high risk. Aldo is still a guy who was undefeated for 10 years and got caught with a punch - something that just can happen in a fight, so nobody knows how a fight that doesn't end with the first punch landed plays out.


After having his wings clipped the 155 fight with RDA is probably not on the cards for Conor. Fu**in son of a bitch RDA, could have a two weight champion right now if not for that clown


----------



## Budhisten

oldfan said:


> But it really doesn't. No sense at all. Anyone who thinks Nate or Mac have any business in a WW title fight need to rewatch Nate vs Rory.
> 
> Nate is a LW. he's gonna get murked (new werd i lerant from nate) by Robbie.


Robbie is really a big fight beast. Of course he'll slow down some day, but I don't think that day will be anytime soon. He is hands down the scariest title-match fighter in the UFC at this point in time, my current favorite so I may be biased.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Nate vs GSP

Conor vs Max Halloway if he can make 145 without dying.

If he cant then mayeb Conor vs Michael Johnson at 155 fight pass.


----------



## oldfan

Welter weight Nate. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Voiceless

DonRifle said:


> After having his wings clipped the 155 fight with RDA is probably not on the cards for Conor. Fu**in son of a bitch RDA, could have a two weight champion right now if not for that clown


We'll see and if I'm right, I hope I remember to dig up my prediction. I wouldn't be surprised if McGregor accepting the Diaz fight at 170 had a clause included in his contract that even in case of a loss, the 155 title fight stays on.


----------



## jonnyg4508

DonRifle said:


> Damn straight I was cocky, and with plenty of reason. 13 second KO of the P4P undefeated champ! Better to believe in these things then be pessimistic. Dreams are good.
> And your boy finally got paid after 25 times of trying. He could retire now thanks to Conor having the stones to go up that much weight. You should be the one on your knees praising the nation of Ireland!
> 
> I'll let you have your day in the sun. I see a rematch down the line. There will be no touchbutt preparation next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having his wings clipped the 155 fight with RDA is probably not on the cards for Conor. Fu**in son of a bitch RDA, could have a two weight champion right now if not for that clown


Lol now spin it that he had stones to fight a 155er whonhe called fat skinny.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

The stones.....hahahahahaahahah

He isnt as good as Nate Diaz. He will get murked at 155 vs a lot of guys.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Conor Vs Edgar
Nate Vs a toe to toe striker (Robbie or Matt Brown or something)

Those would be awesome.



I'm going to hold off on walking more about the fight cause it's still a bit nuts in here. My overall thoughts are that Conor did spectacular in the fight and showed that he might be the best striker in the UFC. Sure he maybe should have used his kicks better, aimed at the body, but his punches to the head were fantastic. Nate Diaz showed us that it takes a lot more than punching him in the head to hold him back, and his one two punches are everything we already know they are.

I was surprised at how good Conor was in that area, was not surprised at all that Nate Diaz could take them and hurt Conor.

EDIT: Plus I won 30 quid on the card so I'm happy  At the last minute I threw a few quid on Miesha and Nate to win.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol Conor fans were presching respect after their hero went down to the hands of the 209 last night?
> 
> 
> Hahaahahahahahahaahha
> 
> Priceless


Nate and Conor were both respectful to each other after the fight, what's wrong with fans paying the same respect for both men?

Conor was never my hero.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I cant wait to replay John Kav that goofy little idiot talking about his man Conor and how magical he is.

"They are all the same" until you meet 209. Then you get slapped up.

Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## HexRei

jonnyg4508 said:


> I cant wait to replay John Kav that goofy little idiot talking about his man Conor and how magical he is.
> 
> "They are all the same" until you meet 209. Then you get slapped up.
> 
> Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


crackin my early morning shit right up!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

jonnyg4508 said:


> I cant wait to replay John Kav that goofy little idiot talking about his man Conor and how magical he is.
> 
> "They are all the same" until you meet 209. Then you get slapped up.
> 
> Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


Are you even from Stockton?


----------



## sucrets

MK. said:


> Posts like this are 9 kinds of stupid. Hiding? This place as other MMA forums are nearly dead whenever Conor doesn't opens his mouth, there's like 2-3 posts from "die hard" mma fans whenever someone else that Conor fights.
> 
> @ Liddellianenko: Conor didn't get owned, he was owning Diaz up until that point, or the blood on Diaz face actually magically appeared there? He was out scoring him badly.


Seems like my post pulled a fanboy out of hiding.

Stupid move to come out, little one.

I'm enjoying this. Are you?


----------



## sucrets

MK. said:


> So if you guys done sucking each other off because Conor lost, i would like to talk about the fight. Let's do a pro's and con's list.
> 
> Conor's pro's:
> 
> - Got the better of Diaz in that little boxing match they had going in round 1.
> 
> Conor's con's:
> 
> - Poor conditioning, gassed from over hand strikes.
> - Spinning back shit diagonal w/e kick. That was simply retarded on his part, Diaz main weakness is that he is probably the most flatfooted guy with that lead leg, he keeps it there in the open, what did he do? **** all about it.
> 
> Diaz's pro's:
> 
> - Great conditioning.
> - Didn't quit when he was getting bloodied up. Kept throwing that jab, knowing Conor is cocky enough to walk right into it.
> - Actually trains his ground game at a high level, impressive stuff.
> 
> Diaz's con's:
> 
> - leaves that front leg out there to be chewed up, always! If he doesn't sort that out he will always be the guy that had potential, but didn't amount to anything.
> - Needs to utilise his high level boxing smarter, all this yeah you hit me, but it didn't hurt crap is nonsense, he was lucky Conor didn't put him to sleep when he tagged him flush.
> 
> Where do they go from here?
> 
> I'm assuming Conor - RDA is off the table. Conor will go and defend his belt.
> 
> Diaz will probably be forced to take another fight before he gets a title shot. Probably the winner between russian guy and Conor ripp off.



Blah Blah Blah...

Your overlord got smoked. Deal with it.


----------



## Budhisten

oldfan said:


> Welter weight Nate. :thumbsdown:


Welterweight Robbie Lawler. P4P scariest man in the world


----------



## evilappendix

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Plus I won 30 quid on the card so I'm happy  At the last minute I threw a few quid on Miesha and Nate to win.


Nice one. I considered putting money on the two of them getting the "upsets" but chickened out.


----------



## sucrets

DonRifle said:


> If Nate weighed in at 168 then fair enough.
> 
> What we need now is for him to defend his belt at 145, and nate to beat RDA at 155, then we have a unification rematch at 155 in december.


How are you feeling this morning, Don?

LOL


----------



## SM33

I don't understand all the crying, Conor was never going to achieve what he said he would, you only have to watch the fights and put his interviews on mute to see that he is no multi-weight champ.

Also this is a typical Diaz victory, scrap it out, bleed a bit, land a big punch and wrap it up on the ground. Nate said after, if he'd had a full camp, it would have been the same story except he wouldn't have started so slow and he would not have been hit so much. Said he thought the fight would last longer though.

Styles make fights. Size and weight was not unfair here, Conor did not look small in the cage and he had the full camp WITHOUT A WEIGHT CUT advantage. He had to give up the range advantage for once and he started reaching once he realized one good punch wasn't enough. He fought hands down ffs what was anyone expecting...

I think a lot of rage is from modern UFC/Conor fans who don't _quite_ know who the Diaz bros are.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

evilappendix said:


> Nice one. I considered putting money on the two of them getting the "upsets" but chickened out.


I was hardly a genius badass. I'm talking 2 quid or something haha. Had 15 quid in total on Holly and a fiver on Conor to win. I also won a few quid on Conor and Nate to go to round 2.


----------



## jonnyg4508

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Are you even from Stockton?


Yes i am


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I wouldn't expect some people here to understand the basic reasons why Ronda Rousey and Conor McGregor deserve all the heat they are getting specially so close to their falls, and Paige VanZant and Sage Northcutt don't, but seriously, don't you get the difference? Really?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yes i am


Fair play. That explains a lot, lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wouldn't expect some people here to understand the basic reasons why Ronda Rousey and Conor McGregor deserve all the heat they are getting specially so close to their falls, and Paige VanZant and Sage Northcutt don't, but seriously, don't you get the difference? Really?


Yeah. Unfortunately we didn't get a KO picture so there won't be many hilarious Conor KO gifs. Plenty can be done about the ridiculously "flamboyant" way he walked into the arena though so hopefully we get some funny stuff out of that :laugh:

Conor and Ronda talk shit and disrespect people. When they fall, they can expect all the shit back (although thinks like other fighters celebrating is sad). PVZ and Sage get tarred with a brush for being "blonde with blue eyes". If Joanne Calderwood was blonde with blue eyes from America, people would say she's being overhyped too. Sage and PVZ don't deserve any disrespect because they've been nothing but respectful to everyone.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ReptilianSlayer
> Are you even from Stockton?





> Originally Posted by jonnyg4508r
> Yes i am


He's from Weston Super Mare 


Anyway, just rewatched the fight and Conor gassed. That was the crucial turning point. Whether it was an adrenaline dump, whether its due to fighting at an unfamiliar weight, or whatever, that's what lost him the fight. It wasnt that he was beaten up, it wasnt really much to do with what Nate did though Nate landed a sweet 1 2 to wobble him. But he was wrecked, and when you're exhausted you cant absorb a punch and we saw that.

Conor should maybe get a full on strength and conditioning programme going, so he can up his tempo and keep a high tempo. This approach he takes where he comes across as so laid back and lazy aint gonna cut it if he cant hang with a guy who can keep on him. Conor seems to like a slow methodical pace, with time to breathe between exchanges. But when he was being told by Herb at the start of the 2nd to "get behind the black" I thought he looked tired. He then says across the cage to Nate "I can go all day" - He knew he was gassing.

I hope this makes Conor a better fighter, the guy has a great attitude to fighting, and so much potential, but realistically he needs to incorporate other training camps into his preparation. There's only so far you can go without world class training partners.


On a side note, in the post fight presser when asked who he should defend the FW belt against, you can tell he knows Frankie is a bad match up for him. If Frankie gets overlooked again its a travesty!


----------



## HexRei

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Fair play. That explains a lot, lol.


^^^This guy thinks Reptilians are real. Fair play


----------



## rul3z

BTW even Dana sh..t head White had an excuse before Conor's lost! Proof? Check his interview with Joe Rogan before the fight. Joe talked about how great Nate is to take a fight against a top striker on short notice. Dana changed the subject to: Yes even Conor accepting is blah blah blah !!!

First time in history (at least to what I remember) that the person with a full camp gets such credit when taking a fight against an UNPREPARED fighter!!


what I liked a lot in this fight that when Conor was striking, Nate was slapping LOL


----------



## AmdM

Yeah, i counted 3 slaps, biatch.


----------



## attention

The Lone Wolf said:


> Anyway, just rewatched the fight and Conor gassed. That was the crucial turning point. Whether it was an adrenaline dump, whether its due to fighting at an unfamiliar weight, or whatever, that's what lost him the fight. It wasnt that he was beaten up, *it wasnt really much to do with what Nate did* though Nate landed a sweet 1 2 to wobble him. But he was wrecked
> ...


I have to disagree... this had everything to do with what Nate did.
I too have just rewatched the fight... it was back and forth. Nate clearly showed he can eat whatever Conor served up... but this was not the case for Conor... 

Conor didnt just pass out due to exhaution ... he got tagged... again and again... so I dont understand how this 'wasnt really about what Nate did'.



The Lone Wolf said:


> *Conor should maybe get a full on strength and conditioning programme* going, so he can up his tempo and keep a high tempo. This approach he takes where he comes across as so laid back and lazy aint gonna cut it if he cant hang with a guy who can keep on him.
> ...


I have to disagree with this too... 
Im sure he did have "a full on strength and conditioning programme" ... why wouldnt he have had this already? he was already training for a fight

That said, IMHO it looked like Conor didnt take Nate as a serious threat and didnt bother to prepare for someone soo dang durable... basically relying on the fact that he was going to put him away quickly... ie. way too overconfident and thus his undoing

So ... I do agree with the fact that Conor gassed... but it was all due to Nate being so dang tough. Any lesser opponent wouldnt be able to survive this... hence, what Nate 'did' was absorb everything Conor had and serve something comparable in return.















The Lone Wolf said:


> On a side note, in the post fight presser when asked who he should defend the FW belt against, you can tell he knows Frankie is a bad match up for him. If Frankie gets overlooked again its a travesty!


THIS I absolutely agree with raise01:


----------



## DonRifle

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yes i am


So you'll be calling up Nate now asking for some cash so your brother can get his ear operation? :laugh::laugh:

I thought you were just some M&M type, or Skittle or whatever you call those guys. I suppose you can have some rope to gloat. But come rematch time now where i know your from the smack to talk is going to go up 100 fold!


----------



## slapshot

These small guys that think they can beat all the physical advantages.. 

Conor was fine swimming in the shallow end of the pool, LW is just a braking point between a larger, stronger more talented pool of fighters and smaller framed guys should hit the brake there.

Lawler would destroy him and I find it entertaining anyone was sucked into believing anything else, back in the shallow pool you go McNugget.. 

Edgar is waiting. 

I still dont see how fighters like mighty mouse gain so much p4p validity by beating up fighters who cant bust a grape. Its fine to say they are the best in a WC or even a field but these guys just dont face the kind of danger, power, strength, that a middle or LW dose and its a big deficit if you ask me.

Anyway, waiting for Nate to come back in six months talking about how broke he is and how he gets hosed, lol. 

If Nate can just walk in without a camp and beat your ass like that, better go back to the field you were dominating because the LW division wont get any less difficult.


----------



## DonRifle

sucrets said:


> How are you feeling this morning, Don?
> 
> LOL


Fortunately by the time the fight was on where I am right now it was 7.30am and I'd already drunk myself sober, so bitterness got replaced by tiredness. 
I do feel happy for you and Oldfan, I mean its nice to always win at absolutely everything, but sometimes its good for the little guys to get a piece 
And I know deep down your Irish sucrets, that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## jonnyg4508

slapshot said:


> If Nate can just walk in without a camp and beat your ass like that, better go back to the field you were domintating because the LW division wont get any less difficult.


Yea im not sure what his plan is. I guess he will have to go back to killing his body to make 145.

He can certainly wjn some 155lb fights with his power but if Nate Diaz was too strong for you then how will you deal with RDA, Khabib, Tony Ferg ?

If he cant make 145 I dont think hr will have a belt. Nate holds the Mcgregor belt and I dont see Conor beating RDA now.


----------



## HexRei

DonRifle said:


> So you'll be calling up Nate now asking for some cash so your brother can get his ear operation? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I thought you were just some M&M type, or Skittle or whatever you call those guys. I suppose you can have some rope to gloat. But come rematch time now where i know your from the smack to talk is going to go up 100 fold!


and we all know whos ballls ye shall be a' cradlin


----------



## DonRifle

HexRei said:


> and we all know whos ballls ye shall be a' cradlin


There's no ball cradling when it comes to supporting a man from your hometown. Its a fight to the death!


----------



## slapshot

HexRei said:


> and we all know whos ballls ye shall be a' cradlin











Balls.. what balls..


----------



## Nomale

Connor didn't gas at all. He got wobbled by a punch to the jaw and that was it. Very impressed by Diaz. He rolled with the punches and dished out punishment.


----------



## Woodenhead

HitOrGetHit said:


> I certainly don't mean to generalize everyone, because some Conor fans act like normal people. So this obviously doesn't apply to you. But some of you around here need to stop crying, shut up and take your licks after the crap that you all posted everytime Conor said or did anything.
> 
> Some of the worst Conor posters are out here acting like everyone is being ridiculous now that they are getting it shoved right back down their throats. It's hilarious.


This times a million. Stop buying into & spreading hype like a bunch of 8 year old WWE fans. lol

One thing I want to say, and I'm sure it'll be an unpopular opinion: "taking defeat with class" is BS when there's no class in the lead-up and during the fight. REAL class = you carry yourself with integrity throughout, full stop. None of this fake after-the-fact poseur-classy crud. I don't buy it for 1 second.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Nomale said:


> Connor didn't gas at all. He got wobbled by a punch to the jaw and that was it. Very impressed by Diaz. He rolled with the punches and dished out punishment.


Not at all no. Conor was literally throwing with everything he had for an entire round. He was visibly winded going into the second and eventually just shut down BEFORE Diaz cracked him. Diaz was a punching bag until Conor shut down.


----------



## attention

Woodenhead said:


> This times a million. Stop buying into & spreading hype like a bunch of 8 year old WWE fans. lol
> 
> One thing I want to say, and I'm sure it'll be an unpopular opinion: "taking defeat with class" is BS when there's no class in the lead-up and during the fight. REAL class = you carry yourself with integrity throughout, full stop. None of this fake after-the-fact poseur-classy crud. I don't buy it for 1 second.


Meh... imho, take it for what it is...

Conor is very good at getting attention... if it means being 'unclassy' during a lead up to fight to get it, fine by me ... its all good for generating buzz == ticket sales == ppv sales == $$$ 
gotta give props for the marketing that is Conor 

... I equate Conor to Marilyn Manson... he knows how to create a spectacle ... cash monay event... 

... But it all ends right before he gets into the cage... and it all starts again immediately after... such is the nature of Conor.

On the other hand, Nate is always Nate... before, during, after... he is true to himself, he cant fake anything... to his detriment most of the time.

IMHO, both get respect :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming

I was wrong. Nate did great.


----------



## Liddellianenko

@ReptilianSlayer First a little :hug: because hey, it's not hate for you or the goober or the rest of his train, it's just plain logic bro. Logic that was a hard quality to find with all the nonstop hysteria surrounding this guy.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> I've made a lot of claims about fighters over the years, some come to fruition, some don't - that's the nature of the game and that's part of the fun.


Oh really, it's just another claim now? A year ago it was "I don't often make definite picks but when I do I'm never wrong, you'll see. And Conor is one of them". I'll try to dig the quote but it's buried like a year ago and I'm short on time. 

I can see why you'd try to be all nonchalant and downplay it now though. You bought his law of attraction (with action) thing hook line and sinker, you were absolutely convinced he'd do all of those things right down to taking Dana's job, you've been making these infallible predictions that like dozens of times since he said it.

This wasn't just another claim about another fighter, you ate big crow on this one and now you're covering up your grand claims that were non stop about this guy for over a year.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> You say it's not personal but from your posts it seems to be personal from your end. Your posts indicate hate, like serious hate, and that kind of energy isn't healthy.
> 
> I didn't like Ronda Rousey, and I made a couple of light hearted jokes after she lost, but I certainly didn't hate on the woman and kick her whilst she's down and make a toast to her downfall.
> 
> Hating on people and hate in general isn't healthy. I don't hate any fighter in this game, but you seem to have a deep rooted dislike for McGregor, and that's evident in this thread. Perhaps you don't see it like Don said, but you should reflect back on yourself and ask yourself if you're really celebrating or you're actually just letting out a lot of pent up anger towards a man you don't even personally know.


Don't worry about my unhealthy levels of hate o internet saint, I have plenty of love in my life and I'm just having some fun with the goober's crashed train, hate doesn't come into it.

You might want to worry about the unhealthy levels of hate and negativity ...er I mean "marketing" put out by your idol though in every interview he gives about an opponent, and encouraged / multiplied by millions of his zombie followers. 

As for dissing or hating on people you don't personally know, I think you might want to lay off the allegations of Aldo juicing and retiring due to testing, and racist comments like Edgar selling his soul to dodgy arabs. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/223969-...rain-flag-dodgy-associations.html#post3482121



ReptilianSlayer said:


> McGregor has been nothing but respectful and full of class post-fight (just got done watching the conference) and I will continue to be a fan and continue to find him a source of inspiration.


So Nate won because he had "more efficiency" whatever that means, not that he was simply the better fighter that night.

Claims he fought a "welterweight" when it was a 10 day camp lightweight. 

"Jose you are a *****, Dos Anjos you are a *****" ... when Dos Anjos didn't say a thing about the guy after his crushing loss

"respectful" and "humble" in defeat I see :laugh:

As "humble" as he was in victory










I'd say you're under goober mind control with the level of denial you have with him :laugh:.


----------



## slapshot

Terror Kovenant said:


> Not at all no. Conor was literally throwing with everything he had for an entire round. He was visibly winded going into the second and eventually just shut down BEFORE Diaz cracked him. Diaz was a punching bag until Conor shut down.


Thats the biggest line of bullshit Ive seen in this thread..

Conor was throwing hard because thats what he had to do and he wasn't gassed from it, I breath hard when I throw a lot, everyone dose. 

Nope, Conor was doing just fine till he got cracked and concussed. Nate took everything Conor had to throw and thats when Conor knew he was in the shit. 

I love how he did his best RR impression and ducked in for TD. 

When you put all your potato's in the KO basket, sometimes that happens.

P.S.
I found Nate's kindergarten drawing .........


----------



## arkanoydz

Haven't managed to read all pages so forgive the repetitiveness but I have to say I'm stoked Diaz got the win but I have to say Conor was there till the end - even when he was rocked he showed heart.

Diaz: impressed with his confidence. There's so much I'd like to write but it all comes down to, imo, his head space. He was confident in his training [monsters like Schilling, Kron Gracie, his scrap pack team etc] and is just a scrapper 360 degrees. Even while getting hit clean, he ate'em and kept doing his shuffle and Stockton slapping, talking sh*t and doing his thing. Loved it, what a fight.

McGregor: he's a dangerous guy and has heart. He's got the right mindset. For the first time since his meteoric rise he's at the receiving end [and magnified tenfold since the sheer volume of being an individual at the receiving end of the entire mma community mocking him is something I do not wish to anyone except for.... him, lol. it'll do him good and he'll be back better, I presume]. He lost fair and square, and he's getting a good healthy dose of his own medicine. But I did like the concept of a fighter jumping up 2 weight classes, reminding me of old BJ Penn and the classic martial arts movies. 

_EDIT: though I'm heavily celebrating Nate's win, gotta give it up for McGregor's honest&frank responses during the post fight presser, in particular his own admission that he went into "panic mode". _

Much respect to both fighters for making MMA this fun [LOVED the 2 championship fights, haven't been this purely entertained in a while!]

but hat's off to Nate, been a huge fan since ages, and I'm real glad it went down this way. Now I really wanna see RDA have a go at McGregor and I wanna see the Aldo rematch even more after this awesome UFC196 event.:thumb02:


----------



## M.C

Liddellianenko said:


> @ReptilianSlayer First a little :hug: because hey, it's not hate for you or the goober or the rest of his train, it's just plain logic bro. Logic that was a hard quality to find with all the nonstop hysteria surrounding this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, it's just another claim now? A year ago it was "I'm don't often make definite picks but when I do I'm never wrong, you'll see. And Conor is one of them". I'll try to dig the quote but it's buried like a year ago and I'm short on time.
> 
> I can see why you'd try to be all nonchalant and downplay it now though. You bought his law of attraction (with action) thing hook line and sinker, you were absolutely convinced he'd do all of those things right down to taking Dana's job, you've been making these infallible predictions that like dozens of times since he said it.
> 
> This wasn't just another claim about another fighter, you ate big crow on this one and now you're covering up your grand claims that were non stop about this guy for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about my unhealthy levels of hate o internet saint, I have plenty of love in my life and I'm just having some fun with the goober's crashed train, hate doesn't come into it.
> 
> You might want to worry about the unhealthy levels of hate and negativity ...er I mean "marketing" put out by your idol though in every interview he gives about an opponent, and encouraged / multiplied by millions of his zombie followers.
> 
> As for dissing or hating on people you don't personally know, I think you might want to lay off the allegations of Aldo juicing and racist comments like Edgar selling his soul to dodgy arabs.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/223969-...rain-flag-dodgy-associations.html#post3482121
> 
> 
> 
> So Nate won because he had "more efficiency" whatever that means, not that he was simply the better fighter that night.
> 
> Claims he fought a "welterweight" when it was a 10 day camp lightweight.
> 
> "Jose you are a *****, Dos Anjos you are a *****" ... when Dos Anjos didn't say a thing about the guy after his crushing loss
> 
> "respectful" and "humble" in defeat I see :laugh:
> 
> As "humble" as he was in victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say you're under goober mind control with the level of denial you have with him :laugh:.


Weren't you running with the whole "his mindset and ability to will victory into reality helps him" train of thought as well? I remember having a small discussion with you after the Aldo fight about how you were amazed by everything he has done, how you just knew there was something to the "if you believe it, it will come true" stuff Conor was talking about. How self belief brings victory and the "law of attraction" he was talking about really opened your eyes.

When did that fade off?


----------



## Liddellianenko

M.C said:


> Weren't you running with the whole "his mindset and ability to will victory into reality helps him" train of thought as well? I remember having a small discussion with you after the Aldo fight about how you were amazed by everything he has done, how you just knew there was something to the "if you believe it, it will come true" stuff Conor was talking about. How self belief brings victory and the "law of attraction" he was talking about really opened your eyes.
> 
> When did that fade off?


It faded off when I realised that deeds and skills are greater than belief and went back to my original evaluation that this guy is a douchebag heading for a fall regardless of the bullshit he uses to justify it. 

I had a little argument with Don about it not long after the Aldo win, and he accused me of flip-flopping again, but while what happened with Aldo was incredible I knew this guy was too bloated for his own head and would come crashing down. And guess what, he bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Nomale said:


> Connor didn't gas at all. He got wobbled by a punch to the jaw and that was it. Very impressed by Diaz. He rolled with the punches and dished out punishment.


Conor was tired coming into the 2nd round, and his tank was empty when he got clipped with the 1, 2 that wobbled him. You can clearly tell when Conor was spent if you rewatch it


----------



## Nomale

Terror Kovenant said:


> Not at all no. Conor was literally throwing with everything he had for an entire round. He was visibly winded going into the second and eventually just shut down BEFORE Diaz cracked him. Diaz was a punching bag until Conor shut down.





The Lone Wolf said:


> Conor was tired coming into the 2nd round, and his tank was empty when he got clipped with the 1, 2 that wobbled him. You can clearly tell when Conor was spent if you rewatch it


Ok so I don't know what fight you were watching but I rewatched it. I saw nothing wrong with Connor's gastank until 3:25 left in the second round when Diaz hit him with a very heavy jab. Connor was throwing hard but he threw something like 12-15 strong lefts in the first round. He wasn't "throwing everything he had for an entire round" like "Terror Covenant"-oh-what-an-awesome-youtube-name said.

If he was concerned about his gastank he should have skipped those awful wheelkicks. So fighters pacing themselves now and again is the same as gasing? That's normal through a fight or even through a round. 

Watch people really punching themselves out trying to finish an opponent. They can't even raise their arms trying to protect themselves. That's exhaustion. They can't create almost anything offensive. This was pacing. Connor perhaps realised he couldn't headhunt for 5 rounds? That's pacing. 

After 3:25 Connor got hit a few more times until 2:22 when he got hit by that devastating punch to the jaw. After that he was lost. 

I guess it feels better for you to let Connor lose by gassing even though I don't know why, but please show us exactly at what sequence he punched himself out.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Nomale said:


> Ok so I don't know what fight you were watching but I rewatched it. I saw nothing wrong with Connor's gastank until 3:25 left in the second round when Diaz hit him with a very heavy jab. Connor was throwing hard but he threw something like 12-15 strong lefts in the first round. He wasn't "throwing everything he had for an entire round" like "Terror Covenant"-oh-what-an-awesome-youtube-name said.
> 
> If he was concerned about his gastank he should have skipped those awful wheelkicks. So fighters pacing themselves now and again is the same as gasing? That's normal through a fight or even through a round.
> 
> Watch people really punching themselves out trying to finish an opponent. They can't even raise their arms trying to protect themselves. That's exhaustion. They can't create almost anything offensive. This was pacing. Connor perhaps realised he couldn't headhunt for 5 rounds? That's pacing.
> 
> After 3:25 Connor got hit a few more times until 2:22 when he got hit by that devastating punch to the jaw. After that he was lost.
> 
> *I guess it feels better for you to let Connor lose by gassing *even though I don't know why, but please show us exactly at what sequence he punched himself out.


I don't get it - am i supposed to feel something for a sportsman i don't know? I'm just analysing the fight - that Conor had hit Diaz with countless hard punches, and winged many more. Diaz had hit Conor with a few heavy punches in round 1 with no visible effect. Conor was on his reserve tank by the time the stiff jab hit - there's a reason why the jab affected him the way it did. . .


----------



## Nomale

The Lone Wolf said:


> I don't get it - am i supposed to feel something for a sportsman i don't know? I'm just analysing the fight - that Conor had hit Diaz with countless hard punches, and winged many more. Diaz had hit Conor with a few heavy punches in round 1 with no visible effect. Conor was on his reserve tank by the time the stiff jab hit - there's a reason why the jab affected him the way it did. . .


Ok sorry, it was probably unfair of me directing it to you too.

There's no way of knowing how spent Connor was, or if he was on his reserve tank. My impression was that he felt Diaz power with the jab and realised he wasn't going to ko him anytime soon and so had to start pacing himself. He got hit a few more times and boom at 2:22.


----------



## Woodenhead

Woodenhead said:


> This times a million. Stop buying into & spreading hype like a bunch of 8 year old WWE fans. lol
> 
> One thing I want to say, and I'm sure it'll be an unpopular opinion: "taking defeat with class" is BS when there's no class in the lead-up and during the fight. REAL class = you carry yourself with integrity throughout, full stop. None of this fake after-the-fact poseur-classy crud. I don't buy it for 1 second.





attention said:


> Meh... imho, take it for what it is...
> 
> Conor is very good at getting attention... if it means being 'unclassy' during a lead up to fight to get it, fine by me ... its all good for generating buzz == ticket sales == ppv sales == $$$
> gotta give props for the marketing that is Conor
> 
> ... I equate Conor to Marilyn Manson... he knows how to create a spectacle ... cash monay event...
> 
> ... But it all ends right before he gets into the cage... and it all starts again immediately after... such is the nature of Conor.
> 
> On the other hand, Nate is always Nate... before, during, after... he is true to himself, he cant fake anything... to his detriment most of the time.
> 
> IMHO, both get respect :thumbsup:


I give all fighters a certain level of respect, for stepping into the cage and throwing down. They all deserve a certain measure of respect for that. :thumbsup:

But class/integrity? I don't see enough of it in the upper-tier fighters, and especially not in Connor or Diaz. Only intermittent posing. :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Nomale said:


> Ok sorry, it was probably unfair of me directing it to you too.
> 
> There's no way of knowing how spent Connor was, or if he was on his reserve tank. My impression was that he felt Diaz power with the jab and realised he wasn't going to ko him anytime soon and so had to start pacing himself. He got hit a few more times and boom at 2:22.


I feel it was more of an adrenaline dump after he hadnt put Diaz away, despite hitting him with everything he had. In Conor's mind he was gonna put Diaz away early, and when he couldn't he began to question himself and realised just how tired he was.

Maybe Conor didnt realise how much more energy it takes to throw down at that weight - I know it surprised me how much more fatigue I felt after gaining 30lbs.

Either way, it shouldn't affect how people perceive him at FW - He's still a powerful fighter at FW, but one who will struggle against Frankie, as we all know. LW remains to be seen.

It's just really sad to see MMA fans trash a fighter who stepped up to fight a solid, larger fighter at an unfamiliar weightclass, like he's a complete chump who can'f fight for sh!t. The guy has bigger stones and more talent than any of these so called MMA fans who trash him - the same fans who probably cower in their seat in fear of confrontation when a driver flips them off on the road. 

It's just bizarre.


----------



## Nomale

The Lone Wolf said:


> I feel it was more of an adrenaline dump after he hadnt put Diaz away, despite hitting him with everything he had. In Conor's mind he was gonna put Diaz away early, and when he couldn't he began to question himself and realised just how tired he was.
> 
> Maybe Conor didnt realise how much more energy it takes to throw down at that weight - I know it surprised me how much more fatigue I felt after gaining 30lbs.
> 
> Either way, it shouldn't affect how people perceive him at FW - He's still a powerful fighter at FW, but one who will struggle against Frankie, as we all know. LW remains to be seen.
> 
> It's just really sad to see MMA fans trash a fighter who stepped up to fight a solid, larger fighter at an unfamiliar weightclass, like he's a complete chump who can'f fight for sh!t. The guy has bigger stones and more talent than any of these so called MMA fans who trash him - the same fans who probably cower in their seat in fear of confrontation when a driver flips them off on the road.
> 
> It's just bizarre.


Ok, so I hope you didn't direct the last tirade at me. 

No it doesn't take away anything at FW but the 30 lbs you're talking about is mostly water weight for him. He should have had a much bigger gas tank compared to his FW fights considering how much he cuts. 

My gripe is with people who clutch at straws trying to diminish his loss. He lost. Plain and simple. There was no black magical gassing or whatever.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Nomale said:


> Ok, so I hope you didn't direct the last tirade at me.
> 
> No it doesn't take away anything at FW but the 30 lbs you're talking about is mostly water weight for him. He should have had a much bigger gas tank compared to his FW fights considering how much he cuts.
> 
> My gripe is with people who clutch at straws trying to diminish his loss. He lost. Plain and simple. *There was no black magical gassing or whatever*.


Of course not - but gassing is legit. If stamina and fatigue wasn't a factor, I believe each round would have played out like round 1


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Lone Wolf said:


> Of course not - but gassing is legit. If stamina and fatigue wasn't a factor, I believe each round would have played out like round 1


Or round 1 could have been entirely different considering Nate mentioned he needed to start slow to have gas later on since he was coming in on such short notice.


----------



## Nomale

The Lone Wolf said:


> Of course not - but gassing is legit. If stamina and fatigue wasn't a factor, I believe each round would have played out like round 1





HitOrGetHit said:


> Or round 1 could have been entirely different considering Nate mentioned he needed to start slow to have gas later on since he was coming in on such short notice.


Exactly. Stamina is a factor in every fight. Otherwise Houston Alexander would've been at the top.


----------



## slapshot




----------



## iamfighter

*mma*

Both Conor and Holm thought they won the fight and took easy but excellent fight back from nate diaz and meisha tate.


----------



## slapshot

The Lone Wolf said:


> Of course not - but gassing is legit. If stamina and fatigue wasn't a factor, I believe each round would have played out like round 1


Fanboys often make bullshit excuses, round two would have been like round one had Nate not gave Conor a concussion. 

Ronda must have lost because she gassed then? 


LOL..


----------



## slapshot

slapshot said:


> Fanboys often make bullshit excuses, round two would have been like round one had Nate not gave Conor a concussion.
> 
> Ronda must have lost because she gassed then?
> 
> 
> LOL..


Just to follow up on that, Conor threw 74 punches total in the first round and he had thrown 66 punches up to his demise in the second..

He landed 28 of 74 in the first and 33 of his 66 in the second, he was more accurate in the second round and was landing at a higher percentage wile throwing less strikes. 

That doesn't speak to unusual fatigue or "gassing" to me. 

Most fighters can barely land a punch on a stationary target when extreme fatigue sets in and their accuracy never goes up with fatigue.

How active a fighter is matters but he was just as active only throwing a total of *Eight* less strikes in round two than he did in round one and he had what 40 some seconds left to go so he was on pace to out throw his total attempts in round one..

He just got beat man.


----------



## StandThemUp

No_Mercy said:


> I have a very different take on this. Hubris took over.
> 
> 1.) Conor unlike other fighters did NOT cancel and went ahead.
> 2.) Not only did he continue to fight to put on a show he went up to 170lbs. He should have taken the fight at 155lbs which would have drained Diaz. The Diaz bros are always in shape. Conor putting on 25lbs slowed him down with all that extra weight.
> 3.) Conor showed he was humble in victory and in defeat. No excuses.
> 
> That is the mark of a true soldier. Conor aimed for the stars and missed. He's still the FW champion and he still has a good chance at contending at LW. I have even more respect for him as I hate sore losers. He'll be back!


True, except he made a million excuses, followed by the statement "I'm not gonna make excuses"

That was Connor not fighting a Welterweight, but Connor fighting a LW that didn't cut weight. He would stand no chance against a legit WW that walks around at 195-200lbs. He would get tossed out of the cage


----------



## StandThemUp

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm surprised and admittedly a little confused as to all the bravado here. I can't understand how people can take so much pleasure out of someone losing a fight. Especially how nobody here had any input in the victory by Diaz. A pyschoanalyst may suggest that such people are unhappy and insecure in their own lives.
> 
> I do find it funny how people think Conor is being genuine with his trash talk. The guy knows the fight game and knows business, and that's all. You guys get far too emotionally involved in this stuff.


Nah, it's a simple case of don't dish it out if you can't take it. You can't condemn, criticize, ridicule and all call other fighters lame compared to you, say they keep pulling their vaginas before fights, saying when they get hit, they turn into panicked wrestlers and not expect some blow back.
Turning into a panicked wrestlers is exactly what Connor accuses other fighters of doing when they get hit and it's exactly what he did. 
So yeah, I get it, he is doing to it promote the fights, but you can't say that crap and then get a pass when you fight like a fool, look like a fool and tap out when even Holly refused to. Basically it just proves without a doubt that everything he has been saying is just talk. So you have to expect people to point that out. He had his platform and time on the podium, and now everyone else does. Sure, he will be wiping his tears with $100.00 bills and could care less what anyone else thinks. But to expect anything other than the backlash he is getting is crazy. Compared to what he has said, the backlash has been moderate. Especially compared to what it was when Rhonda Lost. she had to go into hiding for months after.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

slapshot said:


> Fanboys often make bullshit excuses, round two would have been like round one had Nate not gave Conor a concussion.
> 
> Ronda must have lost because she gassed then?
> 
> 
> LOL..


I'm not quite sure if you even have a point to make?

And of course i'm a fanboy because i'm not trashing a fighter, thats the only logical explanation, right? Not that I watched a fight between 2 guys that I respect for different reasons and gave my subjective opinion on how the fight played out.

MMA Forum is turning into such a sh!tty place because of ridiculous argumentative clowns like yourself. Grow the fcuk up dude.



StandThemUp said:


> Nah, it's a simple case of don't dish it out if you can't take it. You can't condemn, criticize, ridicule and all call other fighters lame compared to you, say they keep pulling their vaginas before fights, saying when they get hit, they turn into panicked wrestlers and not expect some blow back.
> Turning into a panicked wrestlers is exactly what Connor accuses other fighters of doing when they get hit and it's exactly what he did.
> So yeah, I get it, he is doing to it promote the fights, but you can't say that crap and then get a pass when you fight like a fool, look like a fool and tap out when even Holly refused to. Basically it just proves without a doubt that everything he has been saying is just talk. So you have to expect people to point that out. He had his platform and time on the podium, and now everyone else does. Sure, he will be wiping his tears with $100.00 bills and could care less what anyone else thinks. But to expect anything other than the backlash he is getting is crazy. Compared to what he has said, the backlash has been moderate. Especially compared to what it was when Rhonda Lost. she had to go into hiding for months after.


But it's not Conor they are trashing, its other forum users. Its fcuking nuts! It's how I imagine TMZ forums are (if they have them) - straight up bitchiness.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^This. People aren't trying to wind the fighters up, they don't post here. Things like deliberately saying a fighter's name wrong is designed to annoy other people on the site, not to annoy the fighters. 

If someone's got a good joke about a fighter or something, cool post that. But if you're just trying to annoy people just because they like a fighter you don't then you're a dick.

Annoyed me when they did it with Cyborg and Ronda, so you can see I'm on neither side of the gate with them. People say I'm just a "McGregor fanboy" yet there's people giving Nate Diaz abuse just to try and make Conor look worse. Shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Joabbuac

slapshot said:


> Fanboys often make bullshit excuses, round two would have been like round one* had Nate not gave Conor a concussion. *



:laugh: You should let the commission know this, considering they gave him no medical suspension.

and yes, McGregor was getting tired, you can see it in his body language, more sloppy movements. Its not an excuse, punching yourself out is the sign of a flawed fighter. Nate Diaz's ability to conserve energy even on short notice is a skill, wins him fights.


----------



## AmdM

That´s like sayin the reason Connor lost is because Nate punched him in the face! lol


----------



## jonnyg4508

If nate had gassed....

Conor fans: i dont want to hear excuses....he took the fight....you should be ready all the time as a pro fighter. No excuse it was 10 days notice after vacationing in Mexico!!!!

Conor supposedly gasses by getting punched....

Conor fans: conor gassed its obvious. Forget we all said he would be better not cutting all that weight.....he gassed. He swung too hard too early. If he didnt throw so hard he would have clearly out cardio'd nate and won that fight.

Hilarious.


----------



## towwffc

Humble in victory and defeat......Arrogant and disrespectful the rest of the time.


----------



## slapshot

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: You should let the commission know this, considering they gave him no medical suspension.
> 
> and yes, McGregor was getting tired, you can see it in his body language, more sloppy movements. Its not an excuse, punching yourself out is the sign of a flawed fighter. Nate Diaz's ability to conserve energy even on short notice is a skill, wins him fights.


Like that means he didn't get rocked and stumble all around the cage... LOL GTFO. 





The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm not quite sure if you even have a point to make?
> 
> And of course i'm a fanboy because i'm not trashing a fighter, thats the only logical explanation, right? Not that I watched a fight between 2 guys that I respect for different reasons and gave my subjective opinion on how the fight played out.


If you think Conor lost because he gassed yes you are a McNugget fanboy IMO. He lost because Nate beat the cardio out of him.



The Lone Wolf said:


> MMA Forum is turning into such a sh!tty place because of ridiculous argumentative clowns like yourself. Grow the fcuk up dude.


:sad02:




The Lone Wolf said:


> But it's not Conor they are trashing, its other forum users. Its fcuking nuts! It's how I imagine TMZ forums are (if they have them) - straight up bitchiness.


Your comments only bother me because it feels like a lame attempt to take away Nates thunder by acting like Conor just gassed out like Nate was just there and not directly responsible for this gassing event, other than that.:hug:



ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^This. People aren't trying to wind the fighters up, they don't post here. Things like deliberately saying a fighter's name wrong is designed to annoy other people on the site, not to annoy the fighters.


Actually I call her that because I think it's funny and hoping to amuse others like-minded MMA fans who feel she's a cheating b!tch like I do I call her Cyroid that it annoys you is just a bonus.

You are so out of touch with reality that you think I would care enough about making you mad that I would call Cyborg Cyroid specifically to invoke anger from you, maybe because thats what you would do IDK?


----------



## Joabbuac

slapshot said:


> Like that means he didn't get rocked and stumble all around the cage... LOL GTFO.



:laugh: What are you talking about slappy? Did anyone say he wasn't rocked?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

slapshot said:


> You are so out of touch with reality that you think I would care enough about making you mad that I would call Cyborg Cyroid specifically to invoke anger from you, maybe because thats what you would do IDK?


I don't really care if you care or not, I still think you're a knob every time you do it. Unfortunately I forgot you even did it because there are a swarm of equally knobbish people doing it these days. I don't see how it's "funny" all the same.


----------



## Nomale

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't really care if you care or not, I still think you're a knob every time you do it. Unfortunately I forgot you even did it because there are a swarm of equally knobbish people doing it these days. I don't see how it's "funny" all the same.


Are you THE ClydebankBlitz? I'm not here so often but a post like that was the last thing I expected from you. What happened man? You used to enjoy banter didn't you? Life isn't fair at the moment? It will change for the better so dust off those gloves and get on the horse again mate. Surely you see that the fatigue excuses from fans of the banter king himself and partly from Connor himself with the efficiency talk surely deserves to be addressed and poked a bit at? Come on it's all in good fun yes? :fighting05: :hug: :thumb03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Nomale said:


> Are you THE ClydebankBlitz? I'm not here so often but a post like that was the last thing I expected from you. What happened man? You used to enjoy banter didn't you? Life isn't fair at the moment? It will change for the better so dust off those gloves and get on the horse again mate. Surely you see that the fatigue excuses from fans of the banter king himself and partly from Connor himself with the efficiency talk surely deserves to be addressed and poked a bit at? Come on it's all in good fun yes? :fighting05: :hug: :thumb03:


As I said, Conor deserves to be absolutely HOUNDED. I'm more of a Pacquiao fan than a McGregor fan...didn't say a word when those hilarious KO pictures got posted everywhere. Ronda's were hilarious too. The pie in the face and a few of the other ones were funny as well.

But they aren't making jokes about Conor. I used to like and rep oldfan all the time. I thought he was a complete wind up merchant playing with all the McGregor fans, deliberately saying stupid shit to get a rise. Since the fight though, I've thought the opposite. He genuinely has convinced himself that Conor was getting "the worst beating he's ever seen" off of Chad Mendes, and that Nate Diaz easily won round 1 of their fight, and he's posting that in every single thread.

Getting ridiculous. As you said, have a bit of banter with it. I didn't include Sportsman in any of this cause he just posted a couple of funny pictures, a snippy remark or two in regards to RDA (which is fair) and left everyone to it. Take the piss out of Conor and some of the shit he said. He deserves that. But let's not talk bollocks about how he "tapped quicker than anyone ever has" or "got destroyed for 2 rounds straight". That's going from having a laugh to being a Sherdog poster.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

slapshot said:


> Like that means he didn't get rocked and stumble all around the cage... LOL GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Conor lost because he gassed yes you are a McNugget fanboy IMO. He lost because Nate beat the cardio out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad02:
> 
> 
> Your comments only bother me because it feels like a lame attempt to take away Nates thunder by acting like Conor just gassed out like Nate was just there and not directly responsible for this gassing event, other than that.:hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I call her that because I think it's funny and hoping to amuse others like-minded MMA fans who feel she's a cheating b!tch like I do I call her Cyroid that it annoys you is just a bonus.
> 
> You are so out of touch with reality that you think I would care enough about making you mad that I would call Cyborg Cyroid specifically to invoke anger from you, maybe because thats what you would do IDK?


So what youre basically saying is that anyone with a differing opinion than you is a fanboy. And despite how some posters have been with regards to posting about the fight, you feel the need to try and troll them anyway?

Am I a Franklin fanboy for betting big on him to beat Cung Le and thinking he wins that fight 9 times out of 10?

Is it wrong for a forum member to expect other members to act like adults and be respectful too?

Peoples dislike for Conor clouds their judgement. It's not a good look.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As I said, Conor deserves to be absolutely HOUNDED. I'm more of a Pacquiao fan than a McGregor fan...didn't say a word when those hilarious KO pictures got posted everywhere. Ronda's were hilarious too. The pie in the face and a few of the other ones were funny as well.
> 
> But they aren't making jokes about Conor. I used to like and rep oldfan all the time. I thought he was a complete wind up merchant playing with all the McGregor fans, deliberately saying stupid shit to get a rise. Since the fight though, I've thought the opposite. He genuinely has convinced himself that Conor was getting "the worst beating he's ever seen" off of Chad Mendes, and that Nate Diaz easily won round 1 of their fight, and he's posting that in every single thread.
> 
> Getting ridiculous. As you said, have a bit of banter with it. I didn't include Sportsman in any of this cause he just posted a couple of funny pictures, a snippy remark or two in regards to RDA (which is fair) and left everyone to it. Take the piss out of Conor and some of the shit he said. He deserves that. But let's not talk bollocks about how he "tapped quicker than anyone ever has" or "got destroyed for 2 rounds straight". That's going from having a laugh to being a Sherdog poster.


My posts upset you and make you angry because *I'm *bitter? :laugh: my posts haven't changed at all. what's changed is the bitterness and (god I hate to say it) the butthurt in you :laugh: it really adds to the fun of mocking goober and you gobblers. Thank you. 

breathe deep Clyde it's going to be OK. In goobers next fight he'll have a significant size, height and reach advantage. and his opponent won't have that diaz majic power (or was it just fear?)that makes full camp fighters gas in 1round.


....what could possibly go wrong? :innocent01:


edit: you can't hold it against goober for bailing out that way. After all, only 10 men in history have ever gone the distance with nate.


----------



## Soojooko

Do we seriously have people in this thread complaining because sports fans try their best to wind each other up? Frankly, being a sports fan without the juvenile bollocks between fans sounds mighty boring.

Its been this way since the beginning of sports. Im sure there have been many a scuffle in age old palaestrae over a couple of comments between fans.

If you dont like it, ignore it. Dont frequent sports forums. But to come here and tell everybody else to stop having fun because you think its dumb? Unclench yo panties and relax peoples.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> In goobers next fight he'll have a significant size, height and reach advantage.


Doubtful. Frankie will manufacture another masturbation injury so he can prolong his whining until 2017, Jose will be in the jungle so he doesn't have to get drug tested. Chadly is taking a year off. In 2017 they are all being involved in a remake of the move Willow, so I don't see how any of those you have in mind will fight in the next two years. 

Probably Conor will have to jump up 3 weight classes this time just to be sure he can find a fighter who will actually turn up for a scheduled fight. Its a pity as I'd like to see him fight frankie, but if he can't stop touching himself in between fights then he should see a doctor, probably a psychologist too and stop whining about not getting his dues.


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> Doubtful. Frankie will manufacture another masturbation injury so he can prolong his whining until 2017, Jose will be in the jungle so he doesn't have to get drug tested. Chadly is taking a year off. In 2017 they are all being involved in a remake of the move Willow, so I don't see how any of those you have in mind will fight in the next two years.
> 
> Probably Conor will have to jump up 3 weight classes this time just to be sure he can find a fighter who will actually turn up for a scheduled fight. Its a pity as I'd like to see him fight frankie, but if he can't stop touching himself in between fights then he should see a doctor, probably a psychologist too and stop whining about not getting his dues.


God, that was lame. you and goober both need raise your game you ridiculous hypocritical crybaby.


I occurs to me that even though I always call goober the Irish GOAT I don't really know if that's true.
Has there ever been an Irish fighter who could beat a top 10 LW?

if so, I guess that would make him the goat :laugh:


----------



## Anteries

just substitute the words everyone has aids, for everyone got gassed.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> God, that was lame. you and goober both need raise your game you ridiculous hypocritical crybaby.
> 
> 
> I occurs to me that even though I always call goober the Irish GOAT I don't really know if that's true.
> Has there ever been an Irish fighter who could beat a top 10 LW?
> 
> if so, I guess that would make him the goat :laugh:


How could I raise my game against a man that professionally trolls? I can only dip into the amateur trade every now and again....


----------



## Soojooko

I miss Barry McGuigan.


----------



## Spite

Soojooko said:


> I miss Barry McGuigan.


I miss Prince Naseem. unch:


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> How could I raise my game against a man that professionally trolls? I can only dip into the amateur trade every now and again....


well you seemed to enjoy playing when goober was fighting midgets I thought the idea of him fighting Frankie would be comforting to you.

before you get mad and run off could you answer my question please? Is goober really the Irish goat :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

slapshot said:


> Just to follow up on that, Conor threw 74 punches total in the first round and he had thrown 66 punches up to his demise in the second..
> 
> He landed 28 of 74 in the first and 33 of his 66 in the second, he was more accurate in the second round and was landing at a higher percentage wile throwing less strikes.
> 
> That doesn't speak to unusual fatigue or "gassing" to me.
> 
> Most fighters can barely land a punch on a stationary target when extreme fatigue sets in and their accuracy never goes up with fatigue.
> 
> How active a fighter is matters but he was just as active only throwing a total of *Eight* less strikes in round two than he did in round one and he had what 40 some seconds left to go so he was on pace to out throw his total attempts in round one..
> 
> He just got beat man.


Just on the overall ideology, I don't get how gassing would be an excuse. That's a negative on you, and a strength of your opponent to be able to handle the pace.

On top of this, Nate Diaz would deserve a lot of credit for slowing Conor down because even though he was getting tagged more often and harder, Nate can take it and his smaller strikes mid-combo from Conor were taking their toll.

But those two things aside, Conor was tiring but not at some massive rate. If Nate didn't rock Conor, McGregor would have won round 2 and I reckon there would have been a "chance" of winning round 3 but 4 and 5 he'd have been shattered and hanging on for deer life. He had a chance of doing it, but even the most craved McGregor fan is stretching to predict it.

And even if you do predict it, it's completely irrelevant. The important thing in this fight is that Conor hit Diaz with his biggest shots to date, Diaz never once got wobbled, and one of the first really clean combos Diaz threw rocked Conor bad. Obviously Conor getting hit has a few extra factors but even a Diaz-level cardio for Conor wouldn't change the fact that at some point in that fight he'd eat a clean one-two combo, and what would change then? He didn't have the chin to handle it and Diaz can handle absolutely everything Conor McGregor has in the tank. That's the storyline of the fight for me. If Conor gassed, okay. That doesn't change the winner. Conor looked the same in the Mendes fight. For all we know he might have looked the same in the Aldo fight. Conor is one of those guys who's style allows him to be fast, sharp and accurate even if he's tired so if he was gassed or not really wasn't a factor imo.




Sooj said:


> Do we seriously have people in this thread complaining because sports fans try their best to wind each other up? Frankly, being a sports fan without the juvenile bollocks between fans sounds mighty boring.
> 
> Its been this way since the beginning of sports. Im sure there have been many a scuffle in age old palaestrae over a couple of comments between fans.
> 
> If you dont like it, ignore it. Dont frequent sports forums. But to come here and tell everybody else to stop having fun because you think its dumb? Unclench yo panties and relax peoples.


Winding people up = Having a laugh.
2016 trolling = Saying stupid things to get a rise out of people.

You're allowed to dislike the latter.


----------



## Spite

oldfan said:


> well you seemed to enjoy playing when goober was fighting midgets I thought the idea of him fighting Frankie would be comforting to you.
> 
> before you get mad and run off could you answer my question please? Is goober really the Irish goat :laugh:


Steve Collins and Barry McGuigan are the Irish GOATS. Conor is more like a flash in the pan - Irish just don't realise it yet


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> Steve Collins and Barry McGuigan are the Irish GOATS. Conor is more like a flash in the pan - Irish just don't realise it yet


McGuigan's record doesn't really hold up over time. He only had a few world title defences and not too many notable wins. Steve Collins record is solid all the same...a shame nobody even knows him outside of the odd bit of pundit work.

Btw, are you still convincing yourself you're a McGregor fan? I'd love to see your tally for the last two weeks of negative and positive things


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> McGuigan's record doesn't really hold up over time. He only had a few world title defences and not too many notable wins. Steve Collins record is solid all the same...a shame nobody even knows him outside of the odd bit of pundit work.
> 
> Btw, are you still convincing yourself you're a McGregor fan? I'd love to see your tally for the last two weeks of negative and positive things


I've said both. I am a shining beacon of neutrality:thumb02:

I said I hoped Diaz wins and I'm glad he did. Theres a few things I'd like to see Conor cut out of his smack talking game that were annoying me, but honestly I do like seeing him fight, even if his last showing highlighted some of his flaws.

That said, I don't think he wins against Edgar. I think Edgar is a little bit to smart for him. But, if he lands his patented Midget Finisher its night night for Frankie.


----------



## Soojooko

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Winding people up = Having a laugh.
> 2016 trolling = Saying stupid things to get a rise out of people.
> 
> You're allowed to dislike the latter.


Nobody is telling you what to like or dislike. But if your going to engage with anonymous sports fan across the internet, thats what you're getting. Thats what we've all been getting since well before 2016. So you either completely opt out, or get involved and swallow the shit. But complaining about it is pointless.


----------



## oldfan

> “I think there was a good left cross, and it kind of stumbled Conor back. *Probably looked like it wobbled him, but I think it was kind of exhaustion at this stage*, he looked really really tired. He kind of had a bit of a slugfest, a bit of a back and forth. At that stage it was clear that he was very very tired, and if there’s one thing you’re never going to say about a Diaz brother it’s that he gets tired. He just has that incredible ability just to keep going, and keep pushing himself, and they’re phenomenal athletes.”
> 
> “When I saw that tiredness, and him being pushed back, of course that’s when you worry.”


 -McGregor’s coach John Kavanagh

well his coach's excuse is that he gassed.

What I would like to know is how do you hold your head up and call yourself a professional head coach for a world champion when you can't even prepare your fighter to fight more than 1 round.

"he was just really, really tired". After one round. great job coach. maybe midget mac is better off with Ido


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> I've said both. I am a shining beacon of neutrality:thumb02:
> 
> I said I hoped Diaz wins and I'm glad he did. Theres a few things I'd like to see Conor cut out of his smack talking game that were annoying me, but honestly I do like seeing him fight, even if his last showing highlighted some of his flaws.
> 
> That said, I don't think he wins against Edgar. I think Edgar is a little bit to smart for him. But, if he lands his patented Midget Finisher its night night for Frankie.


I'm only winding you up, but you've been completely anti-McGregor lately (understandable with people claiming he could beat Lawler). To be honest, if I wasn't a hipster with McGregor and liking him before UFC I'd have turned away from him ages ago. I hated Jones around the Vitor fight, then as everyone else turned on him I started to become a fan. Weird how the human mind does shit like that.

The Edgar fight is cracking because Frankie has so many tools to beat Conor, but his chin isn't the best in the world and Conor's accuracy has a great chance of hitting him clean. Will be a good fight.



Sooj said:


> Nobody is telling you what to like or dislike. But if your going to engage with anonymous sports fan across the internet, thats what you're getting. Thats what we've all been getting since well before 2016. So you either completely opt out, or get involved and swallow the shit. But complaining about it is pointless.


Was never this bad. Slapshot was the only guy doing that stupid name changing shit before the last year. People had strong feelings about things, like jonny with the Diaz bros and slapshop with Jones and Rousey, but their points were valid even if you disagreed with them. Now, guys aren't even trying to make valid points anymore and are just being gimpy "trolls". We never had much of that around here since I joined.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Soojooko said:


> Do we seriously have people in this thread complaining because sports fans try their best to wind each other up? Frankly, being a sports fan without the juvenile bollocks between fans sounds mighty boring.
> 
> Its been this way since the beginning of sports. Im sure there have been many a scuffle in age old palaestrae over a couple of comments between fans.
> 
> If you dont like it, ignore it. Dont frequent sports forums. But to come here and tell everybody else to stop having fun because you think its dumb? Unclench yo panties and relax peoples.


There's a marked difference between a bit of banter in the pub every now and then, and people deliberately trying to goad others online. Surely you know that.

I'm not sure how reverting to childish baiting is deemed fun, but then maybe I got the age demographic wrong on here? :dunno:

Anyway, ima just give these Mcgregor threads a miss, its impossible to get a reasonable conversation in them. Have fun.



oldfan said:


> -McGregor’s coach John Kavanagh
> 
> well his coach's excuse is that he gassed.
> 
> What I would like to know is how do you hold your head up and call yourself a professional head coach for a world champion when you can't even prepare your fighter to fight more than 1 round.
> 
> "he was just really, really tired". After one round. great job coach. maybe midget mac is better off with Ido


I don't know what's happened to you since I last frequented these forums, but youre quite dislikeable now. I liked the reasonable oldfan who *occasionally* trolled tongue in cheek.

Double


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> . Now, guys aren't even trying to make valid points anymore and are just being gimpy "trolls". We never had much of that around here *until *I joined.


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## slapshot

The Lone Wolf said:


> So what youre basically saying is that anyone with a differing opinion than you is a fanboy. And despite how some posters have been with regards to posting about the fight, you feel the need to try and troll them anyway?


No, I feel that if you are stupid enough to think that conditioning is why Conor lost and that we should all agree then you deserve a ribbing because its an ignorant position to hold.:thumb02:


The Lone Wolf said:


> Am I a Franklin fanboy for betting big on him to beat Cung Le and thinking he wins that fight 9 times out of 10?


I dont disagree with that opinion so I guess you'll have to start over to make your point..


The Lone Wolf said:


> Is it wrong for a forum member to expect other members to act like adults and be respectful too?


Well when I started posting here they didn't pull punches in the slightest and we had a lot more trolling then than we do now, you must be a Penn State grad.. 



The Lone Wolf said:


> Peoples dislike for Conor clouds their judgement. It's not a good look.


I dont dislike Conor very much, its his fans that bug me. 

He has great power, you can say what you want about Nate beating him but those shots McNugget landed could have and dare I say would have dropped any number of good LW fighters. 

He has timing, he has the ability to touch fighters, his striking is great. His ground game is still somewhat of a question. 

His Fight IQ aint all that.. Who goes into a fight with a Diaz brother and says I think the best strategy is to try and KO him..People with a poor game plan and planning and a over inflated ego thats who lol.

I cant wait to see him fight again, he's great. I just dont think he comes out of a telephone booth before each fight is all.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> well you seemed to enjoy playing when goober was fighting midgets I thought the idea of him fighting Frankie would be comforting to you.
> 
> before you get mad and run off could you answer my question please? Is goober really the Irish goat :laugh:


He's not the Irish goat yet, after a few more midget swats and then a title unification he can get there. Until then you can dream he is of course, since it fills your mundane existence with such unbounded glee. But I suppose I can't blame you, the sound of the lambs screaming all day must have you desperately searching for any hope you can find!


----------



## slapshot

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: What are you talking about slappy? Did anyone say he wasn't rocked?


 Did anyone say he wasn't cleared to fight?, you just show a abnormal amount of ignorance as to what "being rocked" entails.

What Is a Concussion?




The most common and least serious type of traumatic brain injury is called a concussion. The word comes from the Latin concutere, which means "to shake violently."

According to the CDC, between 2001 and 2009, an estimated 173,285 people under age 19 were treated in hospital emergency rooms for concussions related to sports and recreation activities. Other causes include car and bicycle accidents, work-related injuries, falls, and fighting.

How can you tell if you have had a concussion? Is it always serious? And what should you do if you have a concussion? Here are answers to some important questions about concussions.

What is a Concussion?
As seen in countless Saturday morning cartoons, a concussion is most often caused by a sudden direct blow or bump to the head.

A Visual Guide to Concussions and Brain Injuries

The brain is made of soft tissue. It's cushioned by spinal fluid and encased in the protective shell of the skull. When you sustain a concussion, the impact can jolt your brain. Sometimes, it literally causes it to move around in your head. Traumatic brain injuries can cause bruising, damage to the blood vessels, and injury to the nerves.

The result? Your brain doesn't function normally. If you've suffered a concussion, _vision may be disturbed, *you may lose equilibrium*, or you may fall unconscious. In short, the brain is confused. That's why Bugs Bunny often saw stars._

What Are the Signs of a Concussion?

Concussions can be tricky to diagnose. Though you may have a visible cut or bruise on your head, you can't actually see a concussion. Signs may not appear for days or weeks after the injury. _*Some symptoms last for just seconds*_; others may linger.

confusion or feeling dazed
clumsiness
slurred speech
nausea or vomiting
headache
balance problems or dizziness
blurred vision
sensitivity to light
sensitivity to noise
sluggishness
ringing in ears
behavior or personality changes
concentration difficulties
memory loss
http://www.webmd.com/brain/concussion-traumatic-brain-injury-symptoms-causes-treatments


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> He's not the Irish goat yet, after a few more midget swats and then a title unification he can get there. Until then you can dream he is of course, since it fills your mundane existence with such unbounded glee. But I suppose I can't blame you, the sound of the lambs screaming all day must have you desperately searching for any hope you can find!












The interweb is full of awesome goober quotes today. I just saw this one


> "I didn't even grapple to get a brown belt! I must be the best brown belt on Earth!"


That was when John Kavanagh awarded him his BJJ brown belt right after the Poirier fight. It got me to wondering...
Does John Kavanagh know BJJ?

or is he a conditioning coach? :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko

The Lone Wolf said:


> There's a marked difference between a bit of banter in the pub every now and then, and people deliberately trying to goad others online. Surely you know that.


Actually, no I dont. Your typical pub evening has some bollocks. Has some serious chat. Has some quiet moments. Has some ruckus. Certainly has some trolling. etc. Just like this place. The way you guys talk, its like this place is a constant trollfest. The reality is a minority of posts as a whole are trolling. And even the ones that are, are rarely not in good humour. If I see a fellow poster dancing a month long gleeful jig because a fighter lost and his fans are getting wound up? Why the fook not, I say. Hes having fun. Them complaining are being miserable.

If I was having no fun coming here - as some of you seem to suggest is the case for yourselves - I would stop coming.


----------



## kickstar

> _i was literally sitting there thinking about killing myself then i looked up, saw my man Ido Portal i was like i need to have his babies i need to stay alive - Conor"touchbutt"portal﻿_


Saw this on youtube comments.. hahaha:laugh::laugh:


----------



## oldfan

My heart is heavy 

I haven't seen this many buttsore crybabies on this forum since the end of the Machida error.
Goobers fans seem to be a lot like him.
all I can say is buck up boys and hope for Faber to win because Cruz would pick goober apart

:cheeky4:


----------



## Joabbuac

slapshot said:


> Did anyone say he wasn't cleared to fight?, you just show a abnormal amount of ignorance as to what "being rocked" entails.
> 
> What Is a Concussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most common and least serious type of traumatic brain injury is called a concussion. The word comes from the Latin concutere, which means "to shake violently."
> 
> According to the CDC, between 2001 and 2009, an estimated 173,285 people under age 19 were treated in hospital emergency rooms for concussions related to sports and recreation activities. Other causes include car and bicycle accidents, work-related injuries, falls, and fighting.
> 
> How can you tell if you have had a concussion? Is it always serious? And what should you do if you have a concussion? Here are answers to some important questions about concussions.
> 
> What is a Concussion?
> As seen in countless Saturday morning cartoons, a concussion is most often caused by a sudden direct blow or bump to the head.
> 
> A Visual Guide to Concussions and Brain Injuries
> 
> The brain is made of soft tissue. It's cushioned by spinal fluid and encased in the protective shell of the skull. When you sustain a concussion, the impact can jolt your brain. Sometimes, it literally causes it to move around in your head. Traumatic brain injuries can cause bruising, damage to the blood vessels, and injury to the nerves.
> 
> The result? Your brain doesn't function normally. If you've suffered a concussion, _vision may be disturbed, *you may lose equilibrium*, or you may fall unconscious. In short, the brain is confused. That's why Bugs Bunny often saw stars._
> 
> What Are the Signs of a Concussion?
> 
> Concussions can be tricky to diagnose. Though you may have a visible cut or bruise on your head, you can't actually see a concussion. Signs may not appear for days or weeks after the injury. _*Some symptoms last for just seconds*_; others may linger.
> 
> confusion or feeling dazed
> clumsiness
> slurred speech
> nausea or vomiting
> headache
> balance problems or dizziness
> blurred vision
> sensitivity to light
> sensitivity to noise
> sluggishness
> ringing in ears
> behavior or personality changes
> concentration difficulties
> memory loss
> http://www.webmd.com/brain/concussion-traumatic-brain-injury-symptoms-causes-treatments


If he had a concussion he wouldn't have been cleared to fight the next day, its basic health and safety :laugh: Can't believe i have to explain this to someone, I'm done talking to you.


----------



## slapshot

Joabbuac said:


> If he had a concussion he wouldn't have been cleared to fight the next day, its basic health and safety :laugh: Can't believe i have to explain this to someone, I'm done talking to you.


LOL, only because Conor wasn't stopped by strikes simpleton. He most certainly had a concussion, was it severe enough to warrant a suspension I guess not.

But to act like he didn't receive one at all is ignorance on your part. That you act like Im the one who's daft is only slightly entertaining.


----------



## Voiceless

Joabbuac said:


> If he had a concussion he wouldn't have been cleared to fight the next day, its basic health and safety :laugh: Can't believe i have to explain this to someone, I'm done talking to you.


I have a hard time believing he didn't get at least a minor concussion. He got rocked. If you're getting rocked that you aren't 100% there anymore, then usually it's a concussion.

There is this problematic i.e. in the NFL where only now people start to realize that's not healthy for their brains to get send on the field the next day after major impacts.


----------



## DonRifle

Voiceless said:


> I have a hard time believing he didn't get at least a minor concussion. He got rocked. If you're getting rocked that you aren't 100% there anymore, then usually it's a concussion.
> 
> There is this problematic i.e. in the NFL where only now people start to realize that's not healthy for their brains to get send on the field the next day after major impacts.


I agree. He took a punch to the jaw at one point and I saw the glaze come over his eyes


----------



## SM33

oldfan said:


> My heart is heavy
> 
> I haven't seen this many buttsore crybabies on this forum since the end of the Machida error.
> Goobers fans seem to be a lot like him.
> all I can say is buck up boys and hope for Faber to win because Cruz would pick goober apart
> 
> :cheeky4:


Haha. I remember the Machida era, always been a fan of him but the nuthuggery was beyond silly and as a Shogun fan, I got dragged into all the shite on here... I've kept pretty quiet with Conor. Defeating Aldo was pretty magic, not so magic when you sum up all the circumstances, but still impressive.

I'm happy to have remained quiet on the Conor era=) I'm from the UK and naturally, was a fan of his at first, but the last time I supported him was against Brandao. Never liked his persona since, and soon as he started calling out higher weights, his grave he began to dig.

Unfortunately, modern fans now feel that a standard is set, and other Champs are soft for not fighting at higher weight, how clueless... truth is, the other Champs know the risks of moving up and don't do an unrealistic weight cut... unlike Conor, who wins a belt at a weight he can't sustain, which was all gravy until he met karma:sarcastic12:

Good luck making 145lb again:thumbsup:


----------



## Spite

SM33 said:


> Haha. I remember the Machida era, always been a fan of him but the nuthuggery was beyond silly and as a Shogun fan, I got dragged into all the shite on here... I've kept pretty quiet with Conor. Defeating Aldo was pretty magic, not so magic when you sum up all the circumstances, but still impressive.
> 
> I'm happy to have remained quiet on the Conor era=) I'm from the UK and naturally, was a fan of his at first, but the last time I supported him was against Brandao. Never liked his persona since, and soon as he started calling out higher weights, his grave he began to dig.
> 
> Unfortunately, modern fans now feel that a standard is set, and other Champs are soft for not fighting at higher weight, how clueless... truth is, the other Champs know the risks of moving up and don't do an unrealistic weight cut... unlike Conor, who wins a belt at a weight he can't sustain, which was all gravy until he met karma:sarcastic12:
> 
> Good luck making 145lb again:thumbsup:


I agree, its one thing Dana White calling out more or less the entire roster for not taking a risk like Conor did, its another thing altogether when your risking your health against against a power puncher 2 divisions above you.

Not that Nate is a power puncher but on the evidence we saw last saturday, had it been Robbie Lawler then Conor could well have had his chin wrecked.


----------



## oldfan

SM33 said:


> Haha. I remember the Machida era, always been a fan of him but the nuthuggery was beyond silly and as a Shogun fan, I got dragged into all the shite on here... I've kept pretty quiet with Conor. Defeating Aldo was pretty magic, not so magic when you sum up all the circumstances, but still impressive.
> 
> I'm happy to have remained quiet on the Conor era=) I'm from the UK and naturally, was a fan of his at first, but the last time I supported him was against Brandao. Never liked his persona since, and soon as he started calling out higher weights, his grave he began to dig.
> 
> Unfortunately, modern fans now feel that a standard is set, and other Champs are soft for not fighting at higher weight, how clueless... truth is, the other Champs know the risks of moving up and don't do an unrealistic weight cut... unlike Conor, who wins a belt at a weight he can't sustain, which was all gravy until he met karma:sarcastic12:
> 
> Good luck making 145lb again:thumbsup:


yeah the Machida era was fun. :thumb02: and although there were a lot of similarities in his delusional, worshiping, fans, Machida was always respectful and professional and really was a damn good fighter so it was different.


----------



## Nomale

oldfan said:


> yeah the Machida era was fun. :thumb02: and although there were a lot of similarities in his delusional, worshiping, fans, Machida was always respectful and professional and really was a damn good fighter so it was different.


You're a real grumpy, mean old guy with a talent for schadenfreude aren't you Oldfan? 

Nah but I got to say that all the banter from Conor I perceived as just that. Banter. Although the money talk and all that was in bad taste in my view. His acts after fights were respectful and the middle fingers to the crowd as an infamous photo captured was a response to them booing him if I recall correctly. Done okey and in good laughs in my book.

Listening to his coach, both him and Conor don't seem to make excuses like oh Mr Ortiz but just trying to assess what went wrong. If you can't distribute your energy to last more than one and a half round, that's very bad on your part. 

They should perhaps give more credit to Diaz though. A weaker fighter would have crumbled under the heavy barrage which perhaps is just what Conor is used to.


----------



## slapshot

The Lone Wolf said:


> Of course not - but gassing is legit. If stamina and fatigue wasn't a factor, I believe each round would have played out like round 1


----------

